# Avenue A by Adidas *SPOILERS*



## s112095 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is anyone going to get this one? It's a little pricy but should have good value.  https://www.adidasavenuea.com


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah, I had subscribed as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2016)

This looks awesome! Thanks for posting @@s112095! I so wish I could get this. I have too many boxes right now to add more especially at this price range but I think this will be a great value. Can't wait to see what you all get in it!


----------



## MET (Feb 10, 2016)

I subscribed too and look forward to the first box.  The subscription seems flexible with the opt out/in option.


----------



## s112095 (Feb 11, 2016)

I really like the ability to pause the sub and exchange things that don't fit right. 

I asked my friend to talk me out of it, instead we're both subbed now.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2016)

I sent it to my sister, she's a runner, she signed up right away.

I'm on the fence, I love the idea, the sizes look like they'll work for me but I'm wondering if it'll be heavily runner focused.  I can't run due to stupid plantar fasciitis that I've had in both feet/heels since October.

I love athletic focused subs, but I always tend to wear black to the gym. Ha.


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 13, 2016)

At first I was like "no way am I going to spend $150 on this box."  But I started looking into it more and started to consider it when I saw the sizes are customized and we're getting a $120 pair of shoes in the first box.  I really need some new exercise shoes anyway, plus the Stella McCartney spoiler pushed me over the edge.  

I couldn't find anything Stella McCartney/Adidas for less than about $80 and I really like her designs.  Now. . to wait for March.


----------



## lns02 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> At first I was like "no way am I going to spend $150 on this box."  But I started looking into it more and started to consider it when I saw the sizes are customized and we're getting a $120 pair of shoes in the first box.  I really need some new exercise shoes anyway, plus the Stella McCartney spoiler pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I couldn't find anything Stella McCartney/Adidas for less than about $80 and I really like her designs.  Now. . to wait for March.


I signed up too, but I certainly don't need more shoes.  I have a weakness for sneakers!  I'm also pregnant, so I won't be using these for a while!  I went to the adidas website and it looks like Stella McCartney designs a baseball-style running hat that runs $30.  I wouldn't be surprised if that's the item in the box, though I hope it's something more exciting!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Congrats on being pregnant @@lns02 !! So happy for you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 15, 2016)

I also think the Stella item would be something not size specific because the subscription goes to size XL but the Stella line only goes to size L.

Also on the Nicole Winhoffer IG she says something in one of her photos  "subscribe to #adidasAvenueA and rock this hand picked apparel and shoes by me"

I'm wondering if she means the outfit she's wearing in the picture or just generally?


----------



## LindaF (Feb 20, 2016)

I have no willpower, I did justify signing up by telling myself I haven't bought a good pair of running shoes since I did my half marathon last year. I didn't see the second spoiler though


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2016)

I've recently lost my desire to run and have become a studio addict instead, but I'm tempted to order this. Maybe it will reignite my running passion? Its a little pricey, but I don't have any adidas items, it'd be a good way to try them out....right? 

Does anyone know how long we have to subscribe?


----------



## MET (Feb 21, 2016)

Playedinloops said:


> Playedinloops, on 21 Feb 2016 - 07:30 AM, said:
> 
> Does anyone know how long we have to subscribe?


If it helps, the billing date is listed 3/10 with shipping on 3/24.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 21, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm wondering if she means the outfit she's wearing in the picture or just generally?


I think she means generally.  She posted another pic saying essentially the same thing.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm really excited for this box, and I decided to sub after watching her video featuring the shoes that will be included. I currently run in Nike Free Flyknit running shoes and they have a very similar fit to the shoes that are going to be included in this box. I also love everything that Stella McCartney makes, I'm super excited at the prospect of receiving something from her line. 

March is going to be sub box heaven with Adidas, Rachel Zoe &amp; PSMH Resort LE. YAY!!! Fitness, fashion and fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Feb 25, 2016)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> PrettyAndWitty, on 24 Feb 2016 - 11:35 PM, said:March is going to be sub box heaven with Adidas, Rachel Zoe &amp; PSMH Resort LE. YAY!!! Fitness, fashion and fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And the really nice thing about these 3 is that they will ship at different times (March 1, 15th &amp; 24th) so that the joy will be spread out throughout the month.


----------



## lns02 (Feb 25, 2016)

MET said:


> And the really nice thing about these 3 is that they will ship at different times (March 1, 15th &amp; 24th) so that the joy will be spread out throughout the month.


Though PopSugar is on my s&amp;@! list, so I don't think I'm buying any more of their boxes for a long time.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have no will power. This is how long I lasted and I just subbed. This sub just sounds so interesting. This is really out of my price range. I don't typically go over $100 for a box and even $100 is a huge stretch for me but I want to try this so bad. The Stella McCartney is what got me. I wouldn't go out and buy Stella McCartney so I'm dying to see what's in the box.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm in for this one. Kind of glad it ships at the end of the month, as I have been whittling down my subscriptions and one of my last remaining ones is Rachel Zoe and that ships early, so I won't get both my big packages the same week!

Anyway, I need a kick in the butt to get back to running too, and I was planning on buying new shoes anyhow, so really pretty much everything else in the box is going to be a bonus. I went to my local running store to try on the shoes (albeit in a different color) and I do like them. I haven't run in anything like them before - the all mesh will be new to me. I had read some mixed advice over at MSA about what size to pick for these shoes and I'm glad I tried them on. I wear a 7.5 in most shoes... Occasionally an 8, and an 8.5 in most running shoes. The 8.5 in these shoes fit me best. I'm hoping that they spoil it if they choose to put shoes in any future box (like if they send flip flops or something) because I'd want to change my size info!

I am hoping that they'll always spoil the big item (I'm a huge fan of the way Rachel Zoe does that) so that we know whether to skip each quarter. I'm assuming they will as they did it that way this time. I'm super excited to see what they send! I think this would fill a hole in the sub market for me. I work out quite a bit, but I am not really into supplements like some fitness boxes send, and I liked the Mizzfit boxes okay, I would potentially sub again to that on a case by case basis, but I don't have a gym membership so when she sends things like gloves, it's not a great fit for me, so the value hasn't quite been there for me with that box. But I can always use things like shoes, workout tops, sports bras, socks, etc, and Adidas has cute stuff, so I have high hopes for this!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2016)

Miccarty2 said:


> I'm in for this one. Kind of glad it ships at the end of the month, as I have been whittling down my subscriptions and one of my last remaining ones is Rachel Zoe and that ships early, so I won't get both my big packages the same week!
> 
> Anyway, I need a kick in the butt to get back to running too, and I was planning on buying new shoes anyhow, so really pretty much everything else in the box is going to be a bonus. I went to my local running store to try on the shoes (albeit in a different color) and I do like them. I haven't run in anything like them before - the all mesh will be new to me. I had read some mixed advice over at MSA about what size to pick for these shoes and I'm glad I tried them on. I wear a 7.5 in most shoes... Occasionally an 8, and an 8.5 in most running shoes. The 8.5 in these shoes fit me best. I'm hoping that they spoil it if they choose to put shoes in any future box (like if they send flip flops or something) because I'd want to change my size info!
> 
> I am hoping that they'll always spoil the big item (I'm a huge fan of the way Rachel Zoe does that) so that we know whether to skip each quarter. I'm assuming they will as they did it that way this time. I'm super excited to see what they send! I think this would fill a hole in the sub market for me. I work out quite a bit, but I am not really into supplements like some fitness boxes send, and I liked the Mizzfit boxes okay, I would potentially sub again to that on a case by case basis, but I don't have a gym membership so when she sends things like gloves, it's not a great fit for me, so the value hasn't quite been there for me with that box. But I can always use things like shoes, workout tops, sports bras, socks, etc, and Adidas has cute stuff, so I have high hopes for this!


Oh no. I'm a 7.5 (and pretty consistently always a 7.5).  Guess will see how it goes.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm between 7.5 and 8 and chose 8. I hope it will work but I'm a bit worried now


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2016)

I just got a billing notice for this that said the box will be shipping soon. Getting so excited!!! This box is out of my comfort zone price wise so I'm really hoping it's going to be worth it. Excited and worried at the same time. I guess that's the thrill and fun of sub boxes.  :lol:


----------



## Kris10 (Mar 10, 2016)

Reija, sorry I don't know how to copy what you had written before so it's in a pretty box and I can comment on it, but in regards to being worried about the size you ordered, Avenue A's website says you can exchange the product for a different size if what you received doesn't fit. Hope that helps relieve some anxiety! I don't know why but I'm really excited for this box. Hope it's great!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you @@Kris10 for the info about the exchanges.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 11, 2016)

Reija said:


> I just got a billing notice for this that said the box will be shipping soon. Getting so excited!!! This box is out of my comfort zone price wise so I'm really hoping it's going to be worth it. Excited and worried at the same time. I guess that's the thrill and fun of sub boxes.  :lol:


I'm really excited as well!  I got my billing notice today and ouch. .  $150 is a big expense for me.  But I really don't even have a pair of gym shoes and I like the ones coming in the box.  So it's like I'm buying a pair of shoes and for a few dollars more, getting some other high end gear.  

I was looking at their latest shoes and workout gear, they really have some cute designs.  Plus I've been seeing Adidas being worn more often, so I think this brand is coming back on trend.


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 11, 2016)

s112095 said:


> I really like the ability to pause the sub and exchange things that don't fit right.
> 
> I asked my friend to talk me out of it, instead we're both subbed now.  &lt;_&lt;


Hahaha! That emoji is perfect


----------



## lns02 (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone know when this box ships?  I remember reading something about March 15, but that must be wrong considering it's the 17th.  I'm antsy and excited!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 17, 2016)

When I logged on my account it says next box delivery date 4/8/16


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info @LindaF. I was wondering the same thing about the shipping date. Getting really anxious. Seems like so far away but I know it's really not


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2016)

any idea from where this is shipping?  something is coming from TX?  I get way too many boxes. I need to stop.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 18, 2016)

I was just thinking about this last night. Can't it be April 8 yet? Gaaah! I had been shoe shopping each week and I need to stop! I only have two feet and I've got 5 new pairs I am just staring at. :blink:


----------



## lns02 (Mar 19, 2016)

I got a shipping notification from Texas too but I also ordered from etsy so it could be that. A sign of a problem!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 21, 2016)

lns02 said:


> I got a shipping notification from Texas too but I also ordered from etsy so it could be that. A sign of a problem!


I figured it out - it's happy rebel. not this one


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 21, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> I figured it out - it's happy rebel. not this one


I received a tracking email on Saturday!  It says that it shipped Saturday via FedEx and I should receive it in the next 2 to 3 days.  Sadly, the tracking # isn't working (I keep getting an error that the # can't be found).  I live a few miles from the Adidas HQ in Portland and I'd love to think it will arrive today. But it's probably shipping from a warehouse in another state.  If I get it today, I'll post spoilers.  

EDIT:  my tracking is now updated on the Fedex site. It's shipping from Spartanburg, SC, weighs 5.4 pounds and will be delivered on Friday.


----------



## beckyk (Mar 23, 2016)

I received an updated tracking this morning.  My box should be here by end of day Thursday!  Can't wait!


----------



## s112095 (Mar 24, 2016)

I got my tracking today. I really want spoilers though.


----------



## MET (Mar 24, 2016)

Can hardly wait for the spoilers....


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (Mar 24, 2016)

SPOILER!  If you read down in the comments, someone just got their delivery. Click on her name and you will see a photo of this box---it looks great!  So glad I decided to get one.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/02/new-quarterly-fitness-subscription-box-from-adidas-avenue-a.html


----------



## MET (Mar 24, 2016)

AGirlNamedShawn said:


> AGirlNamedShawn, on 24 Mar 2016 - 7:48 PM, said:AGirlNamedShawn, on 24 Mar 2016 - 7:48 PM, said:
> SPOILER!  If you read down in the comments, someone just got their delivery. Click on her name and you will see a photo of this box---it looks great!  So glad I decided to get one.
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/02/new-quarterly-fitness-subscription-box-from-adidas-avenue-a.html


Looks amazing - I ended up shifting my subscription to my niece at her college.  I knew I'd regret the decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit - her total came up with about $440 which is amazing. I signed up for a 2nd subscription for the summer so I hope they stay this strong.


----------



## s112095 (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't wait till Monday to get mine. A jacket and the bag would be enough, but the shoes if they are as comfy as they seem are awesome.


----------



## s112095 (Mar 24, 2016)

Oops


----------



## s112095 (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry about the multiples.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow, this first box looks amazing! Totally regret talking myself out of signing up. All the items look great and I just love the curation (a complete running outfit plus a bag to store everything in). Looking forward to spoilers for the next box. And to all the ladies who are getting the spring box- Enjoy!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Mar 24, 2016)

> I received a cancellation notice today. When I went into my account to see what was wrong, I had a message that said some items were not available in my size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2016)

BrierReviewer said:


> > I received a cancellation notice today. When I went into my account to see what was wrong, I had a message that said some items were not available in my size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine said the same thing but I didn't order the box. Did you order it?

What size did you select?  I would be an size XL and I held off on ordering the box because I wasn't 100% sure I wanted to be stuck with items I couldn't wear or use. Sports bras are notorious for having wacky sizing, in my opinion.  I'm curious if they ran out of some items or didn't even offer some of the items in a size XL to begin with and that's why they canceled some of the orders.  Or they just over sold and no longer have any of the items.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 25, 2016)

My box came today and I am so amazed I paid $150 for all of these. Everything, I'll keep and use. I promised myself that if the shoe fits, time for me to get fit. LOL



Spoiler


----------



## s112095 (Mar 25, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Mine said the same thing but I didn't order the box. Did you order it?
> 
> What size did you select? I would be an size XL and I held off on ordering the box because I wasn't 100% sure I wanted to be stuck with items I couldn't wear or use. Sports bras are notorious for having wacky sizing, in my opinion. I'm curious if they ran out of some items or didn't even offer some of the items in a size XL to begin with and that's why they canceled some of the orders. Or they just over sold and no longer have any of the items.


They must have run out. I ordered all XL and my box will be here on Monday. I ordered the night it was released though.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2016)

My box just came but it looks like it was opened. It had a tape going across that shows audited or something like that. I hope it truly was just audited and nobody took anything.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Everything is there. This is an amazing box and the value is amazing. I'm so happy I decided to sub to this even though the price was way beyond my comfort zone. The shoes are perfect size too and so comfortable. Now I just have to get more active. :lol:


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

I thought about subbing to this one, I had it in the cart ready to go, but I chickened out. All items everyone received look very nice and I love the kicks!  But I have to agree w/ Bizgirlva about the sizing of sports bras, that was one reason I backed out.  I may reconsider next quarter.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 25, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> I thought about subbing to this one, I had it in the cart ready to go, but I chickened out. All items everyone received look very nice and I love the kicks!  But I have to agree w/ Bizgirlva about the sizing of sports bras, that was one reason I backed out.  I may reconsider next quarter.


Yeah, the sizing of the sports bra is off for me. I opted for small but it's toooo tight, I cannot breathe. I had a hard time taking it off and heard a rip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

@ ipretty949, sorry to hear that about bra, that stinks. Maybe they will replace it. Or maybe it just kinda stretched a little to your advantage. They should have given the sizes so women could make choose the one best for their size instead of small to extra large. Hope all your other items work. I love the box that this sub came in. I am going to keep an eye out for this sub next quater.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> Everything is there. This is an amazing box and the value is amazing. I'm so happy I decided to sub to this even though the price was way beyond my comfort zone. The shoes are perfect size too and so comfortable. Now I just have to get more active. :lol:



http://www.adidas.com/us/big-sport-bag/AP8549.html

Is this the bag? I'm thinking of swapping since I never take a bag the gym and my box doesn't get here until Monday


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2016)

LindaF said:


> http://www.adidas.com/us/big-sport-bag/AP8549.html
> 
> Is this the bag? I'm thinking of swapping since I never take a bag the gym and my box doesn't get here until Monday


Yes that is the bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It looks like it.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 25, 2016)

Reija said:


> Yes that is the bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks like it.


Thank you ma'am!! Can't wait for my box!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 26, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> @ ipretty949, sorry to hear that about bra, that stinks. Maybe they will replace it. Or maybe it just kinda stretched a little to your advantage. They should have given the sizes so women could make choose the one best for their size instead of small to extra large. Hope all your other items work. I love the box that this sub came in. I am going to keep an eye out for this sub next quater.


They have a sizing chart that has band and cup size and mine was sized small. The material wasn't stretchy but it does feel snug around the breast area. I tried jumping and running in place and it does it's job keeping 'them' in place. However, it does really feel tight, I can see my mommy fats spilling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will go to an adidas store and check their sizing. Most of the time, I am in between, it's hard to find the right brand and size for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh goodness @@LindaF lmk about the bag, I currently use a UAbag but it's too small for my stuff. I think this one is a great size for me.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 28, 2016)

I received my box today.  Luckily I got home just in time for FedEx because I had to sign for the box!  I absolutely love everything inside.  I'm 8 months pregnant so I can't try on anything but the shoes yet (I couldn't even get the jacket to zip!!), so I hope everything fits.  This is the first time I ordered a spendy box and was super excited about EVERYTHING in it.  Even my husband (who rolls his eyes at the amount of money I throw away on sub boxes) was impressed with the value. 

I can't imagine what Adidas would even include in a summer box.  Sunglasses?  Earbuds?  I hope not earbuds, we have enough.  Either way, I'm intrigued enough to stay subbed.  If they want to compete with Nike and Asics (I'm a dedicated Asics girl), they certainly have my attention.  Way to go!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 29, 2016)

My sister got this box, she said the sports bra was "boobalicious" lol. I think she meant it's lower cut than most sports bras she typically wears. She loved the box though.

I was also trying to guess about the summer box. I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on it because I predict shorts for summer and I don't wear shorts. 

My sister wants running sunglasses.


----------



## MET (Mar 29, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bizgirlva, on 29 Mar 2016 - 10:39 AM, said:
> My sister got this box, she said the sports bra was "boobalicious" lol. I think she meant it's lower cut than most sports bras she typically wears. She loved the box though.
> 
> I was also trying to guess about the summer box. I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on it because I predict shorts for summer and I don't wear shorts.
> ...


You can always sign up now and cancel right before they bill if you change your mind.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 29, 2016)

I got my box yesterday and I'm thrilled with it. Everything fit and the bra definitely helps control the bounce. Although I imagine future boxes will be lower in value without the welcome gift, the value still seems high enough to be worth subscribing even if there will be the occasional item that isn't for me.

My guesses for summer would be running shorts (or maybe a skort?), running hat/visor and/or sunglasses, and lightweight socks.

I'm assuming they'll stick to announcing a hero item so we can decide whether to skip, I think that was the plan? So maybe for a "big" item, a running watch or tracker? They seem to sell a couple.

Frankly I'd be happy if they sent a sports bra every time. I can never have enough!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 31, 2016)

Reija said:


> Everything is there. This is an amazing box and the value is amazing. I'm so happy I decided to sub to this even though the price was way beyond my comfort zone. The shoes are perfect size too and so comfortable. Now I just have to get more active. :lol:


My box also had that tape with the red print that said "100% AUDITED".  I've never received a package with that before and thought it was kind of weird, but maybe it means they did a QA check at Adidas.  My contents looked to be undisturbed.   And like you, I'm absolutely positively happy with every single thing I got in the box.  Especially since I got these awesome shoes (that I needed anyway) plus a bunch of other stuff I'll use.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been wearing the pants today (not to workout but running around doing other stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> ) and they are so comfortable. I haven't worn the shoes yet even though I need new shoes. They seem almost too nice to wear.  :lol:   My old ones are so worn out so eventually I do have to make the switch. The shoes were the main reason I signed up for this box.


----------



## MET (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay - a spoiler is available for the Summer box.  MSA has it posted.  Also, this box is being curated by Morgan Brian.


----------



## lns02 (Apr 11, 2016)

I saw the spoiler on MSA.  Super excited!  Did anyone get email notification of this?  I didn't, so I'm glad I just happened to look at MSA today!


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 11, 2016)

lns02 said:


> I saw the spoiler on MSA.  Super excited!  Did anyone get email notification of this?  I didn't, so I'm glad I just happened to look at MSA today!


I just checked my email and didn't get notice of the spoiler.  I'm really happy about the watch. . .I have a Fitbit but it's kind of outdated.  I will definitely use this watch, plus I like that it has a heart rate monitor.  This is going to be a fun box!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 11, 2016)

I was hoping I could cancel for summer to save money because the price is really out of my range. $100 is usually my top and even then it's a tough one. I don't have a Fitbit or anything similar so I'm excited for this. I guess cancelling is out if the question now.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2016)

Morgan Brian makes me think shorts for the summer box for sure!


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 11, 2016)

All my family including me are fitbit blaze users... i have to think a way to sell or gift this spoiler item


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow, this might be the first time ever I've speculated accurately about what might be in a subscription box, I am kind of tickled about that.

Although personally I'm a little torn, as this is a product I don't really need. I have a Fitbit that gives me calorie burn, steps, distance, etc. and I have an old Garmin tracker that I use for outdoor runs to give me pace, distance, etc. So I need to decide whether it's worth it to me to have just to play around with for heart rate. I was thinking of buying a new Garmin, but I wanted one that showed all the data on its face, so that wouldn't really replace what I wanted. I don't want to miss out on the rest of the box, but not sure I would ever get around to trying to sell the watch and I'm not sure who in my life I could gift it to. Decisions decisions.


----------



## MET (Apr 12, 2016)

Keeping in mind that the SM bag was an "extra" for the inaugural box, this box will most likely have 3-4 items.  I also think that it will include shorts and perhaps a climachill tank or tshirt.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 13, 2016)

Im thinking of canceling my 2 birchboxes, sephora play box and ipsy to give way to this for next quarter.

I wanted to check on fitbit because I can't use the most out of my apple watch. Excited for the next box!


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 18, 2016)

So excited about this sub! I wish I had taken the plunge and signed up for the first box but the price point made me too wary of jumping in without first seeing what types of items would be sent out in the inaugural box. I took up jogging/running a few months ago so this sub seems like a good fit for me at the moment (also hoping new workout goodies on a quarterly basis helps keep me motivated to keep moving!). I already have a tracker that I love (a 2-year old fitbit one) but I have been wanting to get a new one that measures heart rate as well as pace and distance. Soooo looking forward to the next box. Unfortunately, I have the patience of a three-year old!

ETA: needed to add a few more o's to the word "so" in hope of successfully conveying my current level of excitement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Apr 30, 2016)

I watched the latest video (https://www.adidasavenuea.com/latest-edition) and still think it's a tank.  I imagine shorts too but hopefully not the pink ones in the video ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 1, 2016)

here is a picture of the spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of white. I don't wear white to work out because the barbells are usually rusty and stain white or light shirts badly. I just have a feeling a white tracker will get grubby looking, my teal and red fit bit bands get gray and beat up pretty fast.

I love the idea of that item but black would work best for me.


----------



## Sadejane (May 1, 2016)

MET said:


> I watched the latest video (https://www.adidasavenuea.com/latest-edition) and still think it's a tank.  I imagine shorts too but hopefully not the pink ones in the video ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for linking the video, I didn't realize it was up. I like that Adidas is posting a little background video with each season, it gets me even more excited.  

I would love to have those leggings she's wearing (the 3 stripes), but the tank is nice and I could always use shorts.  It looks like the watch is silicone and could be wiped clean pretty easily.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 21, 2016)

I ordered this one and traded for most of the things in the last box, woohoo!  The only thing I haven't scored yet are the tights.

Looking at the videos, none of the items in the first box were worn by the curator, so I assume the same can be said for the second box.  The only real hint I picked up on was that she likes bright colors. 

I already have a fitbit alta but I'm really excited for the watch because I don't have anything that tracks heart rate.  Can't wait to see what else we get!


----------



## MET (Jun 2, 2016)

About 2 more weeks before boxes go out.  This is the box I am most excited for and there are so many options.... I would imagine sneakers only 1x a year and the same for the tracker.  I'm already thinking about the big ticket item for box 3 :laughno:


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 3, 2016)

I got an email notice that my card was charged. Getting excited about this one!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 4, 2016)

Hmmmm I was thinking maybe twice a year for shoes. We will see! Now I'm off so stalk the adidas website for other big ticket ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 6, 2016)

Reija said:


> I got an email notice that my card was charged. Getting excited about this one!



My heart hurt when I saw the charge, Never have I splurged so much for a subscription box! I hope it is all worth the price and hype. I loved the first box and setting equal expectations with this one.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 6, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> My heart hurt when I saw the charge, Never have I splurged so much for a subscription box! I hope it is all worth the price and hype. I loved the first box and setting equal expectations with this one.


I did want to mention that the Stella bag was an "extra" for those who purchased the first box - just to level set a little.  It was mentioned but thought worth mentioning again.  Due to that, my expectations are little lower than the first box. (well mine is way lower than that even).


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 6, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> I did want to mention that the Stella bag was an "extra" for those who purchased the first box - just to level set a little.  It was mentioned but thought worth mentioning again.  Due to that, my expectations are little lower than the first box. (well mine is way lower than that even).


Thanks! yeah! I thought of taking away the bag to assess my personal expectations, still the box definitely had a good start. Thinking the shoes are already $120, I bragged to my husband that the outfit was just $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He is soooooo jealous! LOL I told him I did not want to miss this one again because the watch itself pays off the whole box, I am excited to see the rest and make him go crazy again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 7, 2016)

Just in case anyone else couldn't figure out when this box was shipping thanks to the vague FAQ's (sometime in June...3-4 weeks after your card is charged...) I checked my emails and it's supposed to ship "around June 15". 

I can't wait to see what else is in the box!!  I agree that they maybe set expectations too high with the first one being so over the top awesome.  Everyone will freak out if this one is only 3 items, the watch and two clothing items.  You have to be really excited about the watch for it to be a safe bet, and I already have two fitbit altas and a flex.  I love the idea of tracking my heart rate but I don't neeeeeeeeeed it.  I think once I play with it I will be super happy though, regardless of what else is in the box.


----------



## MET (Jun 7, 2016)

If you look under Subscription Details it should have a 'next box delivery date' - for me it's 6/17/16.  Hopefully it will go out sooner though. I agree with everyone that 1st box was the best box ever IMO and it will be hard to live up to.


----------



## RDolph (Jun 8, 2016)

I think we are definitely getting the bra and shorts she wears in the promo video. I'm hoping for the long sleeve top and capris as well. I already have an Apple watch that I use to track everything, so the big ticket item is kinda a bust...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I can always gift it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 8, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> Thanks! yeah! I thought of taking away the bag to assess my personal expectations, still the box definitely had a good start. Thinking the shoes are already $120, I bragged to my husband that the outfit was just $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He is soooooo jealous! LOL I told him I did not want to miss this one again because the watch itself pays off the whole box, I am excited to see the rest and make him go crazy again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love it!


----------



## Kris10 (Jun 8, 2016)

RDolph said:


> I think we are definitely getting the bra and shorts she wears in the promo video. I'm hoping for the long sleeve top and capris as well. I already have an Apple watch that I use to track everything, so the big ticket item is kinda a bust...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I can always gift it!


We didn't get any of the clothing from the first box's video (other than the shoes) so I don't think we will get clothing from the posted videos.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 8, 2016)

Kris10 said:


> We didn't get any of the clothing from the first box's video (other than the shoes) so I don't think we will get clothing from the posted videos.



Agreed, unfortunately - the stuff she is wearing is cute!  Which means Adidas' evil plan is working and now I want even more things. 

I do think we will get some kind of shorts though, and everything will be bright colors.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 8, 2016)

What video?


----------



## MET (Jun 8, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bizgirlva, on 08 Jun 2016 - 11:42 AM, said:What video?


https://www.adidasavenuea.com/latest-edition


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 11, 2016)

I just got my shipping notice, only two or three days left..can't wait!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Here is the video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc1jA-p3AaI&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kris10 (Jun 12, 2016)

I know we haven't even received our summer boxes, but I wonder if this Instagram picture means Rita Ora is curating the Fall box?


----------



## MET (Jun 12, 2016)

It *appears* that a representative from Adidas has been commenting on MSA with clues - this is the one with all the comments:http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/04/adidas-avenue-a-summer.html#comments

According to the poster: Shoes will be included + more than 3 items + Morgan Brian has selected the colors + fitness tracker is in white.

For the shoes here was the statement: "Hello from Avenue A, I can tell you that a shoe is included…"  To  me this doesn't sound like running shoes but who knows...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 13, 2016)

WOW, that is crazy; I wasn't expecting another shoe.  Would love some soccer sandals; it would remind of me 1995 in the best way. Morgan said she loves bright colors, maybe something like this:

http://www.adidas.com/us/adissage-2.0-stripes-w/AQ2134.html

Since all of the avenue A boxes are supposed to focus on training, I feel like of their current selection, this search is the most likely options (unless it's a preview of an upcoming release): http://www.adidas.com/us/women-training-shoes

Also I super LOVE this pattern:

http://www.adidas.com/us/pure-boost-x-training-shoes/BB3824.html

But would also love something simple and black:

http://www.adidas.com/us/adipure-360.3-shoes/AF5858.html


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 13, 2016)

Hmm, this article says Rita Ora filmed a commercial (but it's not exactly a rock solid source of information).  Has some cute pics of the jacket too. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/rita-ora-goes-grey-pink-8174111


----------



## MET (Jun 13, 2016)

I love the pattern below  :wub:      They had some really cute slides that I also liked.  From a cost standpoint, I thought maybe they would include slides BUT I would love training shoes.  Either way sounds like this is going to be a great box and I only wish I had my shipping notice.  I thought I read somewhere that a few people were expecting boxes between Wed-Friday.



lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 13 Jun 2016 - 10:00 AM, said:
> Also I super LOVE this pattern:
> 
> http://www.adidas.com/us/pure-boost-x-training-shoes/BB3824.html


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have shipping notice. I'm getting excited now! These spoilers look great.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 13, 2016)

MET said:


> I love the pattern below  :wub:      They had some really cute slides that I also liked.  From a cost standpoint, I thought maybe they would include slides BUT I would love training shoes.  Either way sounds like this is going to be a great box and I only wish I had my shipping notice.  I thought I read somewhere that a few people were expecting boxes between Wed-Friday.


They actually have the slides and the flip flops listed in the "training shoe" section of the website, which makes me laugh.  I get it for the slides (which will always be called soccer sandals in my head, they were such a soccer thing when I was in high school), because they have the little nubbies on them to massage your feet after training.  Not sure why the flip flops are a training shoe but I would still use them either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 13, 2016)

*I love flip flops.  *I ordered the box after I found out there was more than 3 items and a pair of shoes and the watch!  This will be my first box, can't wait to see everything.  This may be worth keeping, I have been weeding my subscriptions lately.


----------



## lns02 (Jun 13, 2016)

I haven't received shipping notification yet, but the website says 6/17.  I hope it's accurate because I can't wait!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 13, 2016)

Mine is supposed to ship by the 17th also!  Can't wait to see spoilers, I don't think I have gone spoiler free since I started sub boxes, LOL!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jun 13, 2016)

Based on what people are posting we should have spoilers by Thursday.  Weight seems to be in the 4.5-5.2 range!  Stalking FedEx for shipping since I have not received a notice yet - the website says delivery by 6/17 so hopefully it will ship any day now.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 13, 2016)

**I DID NOT BACKREAD* hahaha. Gaahd!

I was reading in MSA that a pair of shoe is also in the box. Also a jacket from Rita Ora's IG acct.





Shoooooes!! Pleeeease!!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 13, 2016)

MET said:


> Based on what people are posting we should have spoilers by Thursday. Weight seems to be in the 4.5-5.2 range! Stalking FedEx for shipping since I have not received a notice yet - the website says delivery by 6/17 so hopefully it will ship any day now.


Mine should be here Friday and weight = 4.7 pounds!

I wonder if the weights are slightly off, or if this means there are variations? Or maybe it's because the shoe weighs more depending on the size? I just love to speculate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How fun that an Adidas rep is on MSA and giving clues....it seems like the company is really trying hard to make this a fun and functional box!


----------



## MET (Jun 13, 2016)

@@Sadejane - we hope to see your reveal on Friday :lol:

I love to speculate too and honestly I think the bit about shoes really sent us into a spin and based on the comments they increased orders too - smart move.  I will be happy with slides, flip flops or 'sneakers'.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 13, 2016)

Did Avenue A ever send out any inaugural boxes early for review purposes? I'm just so overly excited for this box (still kicking myself over not signing up for the first one)!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 13, 2016)

MET said:


> @@Sadejane - we hope to see your reveal on Friday :lol:
> 
> I love to speculate too and honestly I think the bit about shoes really sent us into a spin and based on the comments they increased orders too - smart move.  I will be happy with slides, flip flops or 'sneakers'.


I hope it's sneakers because I have to size up on those and I did.  I'm not sure the other two options would fit me.  I'm just hoping we are not getting a hat.  This will be my first box of this sub.  Loved the previous one and need a tracker.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 14, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Did Avenue A ever send out any inaugural boxes early for review purposes? I'm just so overly excited for this box (still kicking myself over not signing up for the first one)!


I didn't get the first box either, but the bra was on sale for $24 on adidas.com, and I was able to get a couple of things at a decent discount on ebay and trade the rest for things I was never going to use.  In total I only spent maybe $20 more than I would have if I had bought the box outright (if you count the stuff I traded as $0, which I do because I'm just happy to have it out of my house). 

I am so happy with everything - I just started to list which pieces were especially amazing and the answer is basically "all of them".    The tights and the stella bag look replaceable because they are just basic black but the bag is SO HUGE it's perfect, and the tights are seriously the best I have ever owned.  Not trying to rub it in for anyone who didn't get it, more trying to encourage you to hunt everything down because it's worth the effort!!


----------



## s112095 (Jun 14, 2016)

I loved the first box, but I think a lot of people on MSA are going to be angry. The source switched from sneaker to shoe and soccer players wear this slides all the time. But since the tracker pays for the whole box no reason not to for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 14, 2016)

The tracker makes this box worth it to me because I don't have a tracker. I'm excited to see how this one is. I'm wearing the tights and the shoes from the last box. I finally got the shoes out for the first time. I had found matching Adidas socks at Kohls. They had buy1 get 1 half off promo on their Adidas sock packs plus I had 15% coupon so it was a great deal. The socks are thinner for summer time.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ladies, there will be 2 pairs of shoes inside this box according to MSA.  One slide and one sneaker????  WOO HOO


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 14, 2016)

This came across from MSA:

Thanks so much to Valerie for giving us a heads up on new updates about the Summer 2016 Avenue A by Adidas Box. She has news on shoes and shared with us this quote from Avenue A's customer service:

*"We have in this box a pair of shoes and a pair of slides."*


----------



## s112095 (Jun 14, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> This came across from MSA:
> 
> Thanks so much to Valerie for giving us a heads up on new updates about the Summer 2016 Avenue A by Adidas Box. She has news on shoes and shared with us this quote from Avenue A's customer service:
> 
> *"We have in this box a pair of shoes and a pair of slides."*


Wow! That's awesome. I knew slides though because soccer player.


----------



## lns02 (Jun 14, 2016)

For those of you who received shipping notification, did anything change on your account page?  I obviously haven't received shipping and I'm desperate to know when I can expect my box!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 14, 2016)

Yay, I am definitely excited for the slides; I haven't had a pair in years. 

Did you guys see this comment?

"So I did some MAJOR instagram digging…with the Avenue A hashtag one of the images comes up from @locgibson4 who is wearing a pair of hot pink pants with the pureboosts from the Spring Launch. In the comment section, she says that she works for Avenue A. Under Rita’s instagram image, she tags @adidaswomen. If you go to their instagram page, one of the images has a styled set including the MiFit Coach Watch, sports bra, ultra boost shoes (running ones, NOT Slides) and the same pair of running pants that are in @locgibson4’s tagged image. I put this together and making some conclusions …coincidence?! Thoughts?!"

Here are the pants that the user was talking about.  I went to @adidaswomen and I'm not sure which image exactly she is referring to; if anyone else finds it please post!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 14, 2016)

I think the second pic I'm posting here is the one she was referring to.  I also posted another one that is interesting to me because if we get that jacket (like many are speculating), maybe those pants and water bottle will show up at some point too (which would be amazing).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh and Rita Ora appears to be confirmed - instagram user laskaproject says it was an amazing #adidasavenueA shoot with Rita. 

Interestingly enough, locgibson4 (the Avenue A employee) was talking to laskaproject about the pants in her comment, so maybe this is a fall item?


----------



## s112095 (Jun 14, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Oh and Rita Ora appears to be confirmed - instagram user laskaproject says it was an amazing #adidasavenueA shoot with Rita.
> 
> Interestingly enough, locgibson4 (the Avenue A employee) was talking to laskaproject about the pants in her comment, so maybe this is a fall item?


I'd think pants for fall. Unless the value for this box is right there at the last one. But I assume not because they stressed the bag was an extra.


----------



## MET (Jun 14, 2016)

@@lauradiniwilk - great job digging for information!  I'm astounded that another pair of sneakers (potentially) are included - cannot wait for shipping!


----------



## MET (Jun 15, 2016)

No shipping information or label via FedEx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Seriously in need of spoilers.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

Assuming that this box ships from LA, mine popped up on FedEx today. 

Someone in another forum is getting her box today; I have been stalking it all day and will post here as soon as I know anything.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 15, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Assuming that this box ships from LA, mine popped up on FedEx today.
> 
> Someone in another forum is getting her box today; I have been stalking it all day and will post here as soon as I know anything.


It ships from SC but they pay for two day shipping whic is awesome. I really really hope that person gets theirs today, because I want to know.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

Hmmmmmm that is (just a little) concerning.  I wonder what I have coming from LA? 

I'm in the same boat as @@MET then; no communication other than my original order.  I feel like it said it would ship on the 17th though, not that we would get it by then, right?  So it should still be fine, I'm just impatient.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mine is 2 day shipping. But I'm in Chicago so maybe they're sending from two places. I literally just received my shipping though so maybe it's coming.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mine does say delivery by the 17th in my account and the ship label.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

Woohoo; got mine!  Be here by Friday!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

We are 20 minutes away from having spoilers, EEEEEKKKK!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## MET (Jun 15, 2016)

Houston we have a label!!!  Delivery is scheduled for 6/17.


----------



## MET (Jun 15, 2016)

@@lauradiniwilk - Just a thought I ordered the Organic Authority box and that is coming out of LA.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

MET said:


> @@lauradiniwilk - Just a thought I ordered the Organic Authority box and that is coming out of LA.


Nope.  I have really scaled back my subs...maybe one of my 11 zillion Agnes and Dora orders is coming via fedex.  Leggings are the new makeup.


----------



## MET (Jun 15, 2016)

@@lauradiniwilk - will you tip us off on the spoilers? I am seriously considering a 2nd subscription for my niece BUT I'm holding off on spoilers (otherwise the sizes are available).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

Of course!  I'm refreshing my other tab every 10 seconds so I can come right back here to post so we can discuss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

None yet but check out this comment:

"I just ordered mine this morning (after having some sizing issues - ie they were out of my size and talking to CS (who asked what size I put for *shirt, shoe and shorts*) who told me what size WAS available, so I changed and ordered today. Says delivery by Friday, but that seems unlikely as I've not gotten tracking or anything as I just ordered Lol"


----------



## s112095 (Jun 15, 2016)

It was shoes and a slide and I can't wait until people get irritated and whine. And definitely if we get shorts.


----------



## Dixdais (Jun 15, 2016)

I really hope the people that get it love it and I hate it.  When I got the email to enter payment, I let the box pass.  I'm moving next week &amp; needed to save the money to pay for movers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

Okay, user hildol from the MSA forums posted the following!  YAY!!!

http://forum.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/discussion/2293/avenue-a-summer-2016/p4


----------



## s112095 (Jun 15, 2016)

I like it and will use it all. My boss had the slides and I loved them on her so I'm excited to have a pair.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2016)

I knew it, shorts. I'm glad I didn't go for it for me personally. I also would never do a white work out tank, but it's great stuff though!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

The shoe seems to be in a different color than the adidas website.  $85

http://www.adidas.com/us/edge-lux-shoes/BA8305.html

I don't see that particular short on the website either.  Comps are $28

http://www.adidas.com/us/search?q=m10%20women%20short&amp;oldq=m10%20woven%20short

Tank is $35, on sale for $24

http://www.adidas.com/us/supernova-fitted-tank-top/AI7994.html

Not seeing that particular slide on the website, maybe it's a new color?  $35

http://www.adidas.com/us/search?q=adilette%20ultra%20slide&amp;prefn1=gender&amp;srule=Search%20Relevance%20Ranking&amp;prefv1=Women

And of course the tracker $130

http://www.adidas.com/us/micoach-fit-smart/M33704.html

$302 value, nice!!!

Edited to add: The shoes are brighter blue than I thought from the pic; they are one of the ones in the link after all.  And it looks like there is a headband too!


----------



## s112095 (Jun 15, 2016)

She said there is a headband too.


----------



## MET (Jun 15, 2016)

I like it enough to order a 2nd for summer bday gifts.    This box is very functional but I'm surprised that nothing was in a bright color and there was no jacket.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

I am surprised about the brights too, but I guess the shoes qualify?  Not surprised about the jacket because none of the items in the first video were in the first box either.  I think they are really good about promoting stuff that isn't in the box in their videos; they showcase everything so beautifully that I keep adding new stuff to my wishlist.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 15, 2016)

I didn't think the jacket was seasonal so I'm not shocked it wasn't in this box. I think the insta and video searches aren't going to yield many clues.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 15, 2016)

Other spoilers here too:  http://hellosubscription.com/2016/06/adidas-avenue-summer-2016-full-spoilers/


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good thing I held off buying another pair of sneakers! bahaha. OMGGG!!! I am freaking out!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> Good thing I held off buying another pair of sneakers! bahaha. OMGGG!!! I am freaking out!


I know, I have slight regrets about getting the ones I missed in the first box...if I had known that there would be 2 boxes in a row with shoes I wouldn't have felt the need to track them down.  But I LOVE those ones so it's hard to be too upset about it. 

I feel like now I have an expectation that there will be awesome new shoes in every box, haha.  Gonna have to get off my butt and start running again!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 15, 2016)

I totally love this sub! I can't believe they included running shoes (woohoo!) in this box too. Funny that I am equally excited about the headband as well. I have been needing one but keep forgetting to buy a few when I'm out shopping.

The curation for this box is sooo good. I love that they put together a seasonally appropriate workout outfit instead of random workout items. I'm already looking forward to spoilers for the fall box!


----------



## lns02 (Jun 15, 2016)

Still waiting on tracking. Come on Adidas!!! Super excited for this one.


----------



## DianeER (Jun 15, 2016)

s112095 said:


> I didn't think the jacket was seasonal so I'm not shocked it wasn't in this box. I think the insta and video searches aren't going to yield many clues.


I wouldn't be surprised at all if those end up being spoilers for the *fall* box.....


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 15, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I know, I have slight regrets about getting the ones I missed in the first box...if I had known that there would be 2 boxes in a row with shoes I wouldn't have felt the need to track them down.  But I LOVE those ones so it's hard to be too upset about it.
> 
> I feel like now I have an expectation that there will be awesome new shoes in every box, haha.  Gonna have to get off my butt and start running again!



I definitely said that I will be running again after the first box, but it was just like for two days?? haha. Then now we are getting another pair, I told myself "need to go back running" again. I just wear them when I walk my son in the park-- FULL OUTFIT (sports bra, capri leggings, jacket and shoes) and my husband laughs at me like I am such a good pretender.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2016)

Well they say the way to get back into running IS to start walking more so you're just easing into it and looking great while doing so!


----------



## MET (Jun 16, 2016)

Darn although my label was created and has 6/17 as the delivery date there is absolutely no movement... it is still in the label creation stage.  Delivery will have to shift to next week.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Jun 16, 2016)

MET said:


> Darn although my label was created and has 6/17 as the delivery date there is absolutely no movement... it is still in the label creation stage. Delivery will have to shift to next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine too.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2016)

Ugh, I'm sorry your boxes aren't moving.  What a bummer after getting so excited for it to arrive on Friday!

Also @@MET, I had to laugh at myself for being all "I have trimmed down all of my subs, I'm a minimalist warrior"...just realized that the box coming from LA was a fabfitfun impulse buy after the full spoilers came out.  I am a really bad quitter. 

Also also...has anyone had problems when running in the Pureboosts?  I have only worn mine walking until today.  Ran this morning and LOVED THEM while I was out, but noticed some pain at the very end of my cool down.  Now my foot bones hurt on the tops of my feet.  I don't know if the special arch is too archy for me or what.  I don't even have flat feet!  Hopefully there is just a small adjustment period and then it's fine.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is everyone getting blue running shoes? I'm thinking of requesting for an exchange when I get mine. I can do that, rt?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> Is everyone getting blue running shoes? I'm thinking of requesting for an exchange when I get mine. I can do that, rt?


I know you can exchange for another size but I don't *think* we can change colors.  It doesn't hurt to ask though.  If you have luck I would DEFINITELY trade mine for the charcoal or light aqua.


----------



## MET (Jun 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 16 Jun 2016 - 1:34 PM, said:
> 
> Also @@MET, I had to laugh at myself for being all "I have trimmed down all of my subs, I'm a minimalist warrior"...just realized that the box coming from LA was a fabfitfun impulse buy after the full spoilers came out.  I am a really bad quitter.


   Too funny - well it's the thought that counts.  :lol:


----------



## s112095 (Jun 16, 2016)

The exchange says exchange an item that didn't fit quite right. I think color is not an exchangeable reason because they'd never have the black or white or greys.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 16, 2016)

and I was button punchy.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I know you can exchange for another size but I don't *think* we can change colors.  It doesn't hurt to ask though.  If you have luck I would DEFINITELY trade mine for the charcoal or light aqua.


 Got it. Thanks. Yeah, i've read that exchanges are only valid on sizes and defects. Sigh! I like the charcoal too!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2016)

My sister got her tracking today, She'll get her box tomorrow since she's in NC and they ship from SC. I'll get her to take some pics so we can see the items


----------



## lns02 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm STILL waiting for shipping and I was charged June 2. I'm just antsy. Waiting for a response from their CS.


----------



## MET (Jun 17, 2016)

Broke down and wrote to customer service since my tracking has been in the label created stage since 6/15/16. 

*edit* - okay trying not to get too annoyed BUT... I heard back from CS and they said that FedEx shows it will deliver today and to let them know if it doesn't come.  Well you can disregard the delivery date considering only the label was created and the box has not moved or been picked up.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 17, 2016)

MET said:


> Broke down and wrote to customer service since my tracking has been in the label created stage since 6/15/16.
> 
> *edit* - okay trying not to get too annoyed BUT... I heard back from CS and they said that FedEx shows it will deliver today and to let them know if it doesn't come. Well you can disregard the delivery date considering only the label was created and the box has not moved or been picked up.


I think they're hoping at CS that they aren't sitting on the dock waiting for pickup or that fedex forgot to scan them. At least its not spring Rachel Zoe where I got my box a good months after other people had received theirs.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2016)

My Avenue A has arrived!! OMG!! I can't decide which one to do first - breakfast or unboxing!!??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2016)

Here's a pic from my sisters box





I'm texting her to try stuff on and sent me pics


----------



## cheriefrid (Jun 17, 2016)

ipretty949 since you have been waiting for this FOREVER, unbox! (And share immediately. If not sooner.)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2016)

More pics from my sister




Her slides are way too big. She's going to size exchange.




She said her shorts are a bit small so she's gonna exchange them too.


----------



## MET (Jun 17, 2016)

@@Bizgirlva - thanks for the pictures! The shorts look cute on her and the sneakers are really nice.  The slides too but they do look a little big.  Hopefully you'll get your box soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh I'm not subscribed to this box. I'm just obsessed with it. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks so much for the pictures @@Bizgirlva! My box just got here too! I really shouldn't be a subscriber because of the cost but I couldn't pass on this because of the tracker. I don't have one and everything else in the box is a bonus. This is a great box.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2016)

I just did a Facebook Live unboxing in MuT facebook and it was hilarious! Haha. I waited till my son's naptime so I could devour the unboxing moment.

The slides are big, right?! I thought it was just me. I am size 8 and my feet sank in them. Will be exchanging them, I'll try a similar item when I go out later to see if that is really the way they look like.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 18, 2016)

You sister looks adorable in everything @@Bizgirlva! Thanks for posting! I just got home and am SO EXCITED to tear into mine!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 18, 2016)

Got my box and love it! My sizing choices are a bit off, I need to update my profile from a medium to a large for both tops and bottoms. This is my second box and the sizes were fine last quarter, but I can tell the shorts will be too small and probably the tank as well. But....my sister is a serious runner and I know she will be happy to take them from me ( they will be perfect for her lifestyle and body shape).

The slides are cute, but one size too large. I selected a 7 1/2 and was sent a size 8, probably since they only come in whole sizes and they figured better too big than too small. They are soooooo comfortable and squishy that I will just cinch down the top flap and they'll be fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super box, very happy and can't wait to start playing with my new tracker watch.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2016)

My sister said that Avenue A told her to keep her slides and shorts, they'll send her new ones that fit her size better! 

I might actually try the slides and see if they fit me, she got a size 9 slide (I assume they don't do half sizes) but she's an 8.5, I think. I'm a size 10 shoe, so maybe they'll fit me? 

She's going to give her size small shorts to a friend and get a size medium from Avenue A. That's really generous of them, did anyone else try size exchanging?


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 20, 2016)

Is anyone very familiar with Adidas products?  I am wondering how much difference there is between the different sizes of tank and slides.  The tank is a bit snug in the bust and the slides are a large (but not falling off large) on me.  Not sure whether to try to get different sizes or if they would then be too small.  (For some reason Adidas is not carried in stores locally though I am not in a rural area.  I wasn't able to find anything 'Adidas' in four five shops I tried so I gave up and just guessed--hard because I don't usually wear work out gear.)  Thanks!


----------



## s112095 (Jun 21, 2016)

My box is finally(2 days late feels forever)supposed to be here today. Now I want fall spoilers.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Is anyone very familiar with Adidas products?  I am wondering how much difference there is between the different sizes of tank and slides.  The tank is a bit snug in the bust and the slides are a large (but not falling off large) on me.  Not sure whether to try to get different sizes or if they would then be too small.  (For some reason Adidas is not carried in stores locally though I am not in a rural area.  I wasn't able to find anything 'Adidas' in four five shops I tried so I gave up and just guessed--hard because I don't usually wear work out gear.)  Thanks!


I'm not that familiar with Adidas, only what I've received in the past two boxes. I think their sizing is maybe a little on the smaller side although the slides seem to be bigger. Maybe because they are slides and the design of it. They are a little big on me too but I'm going to keep them. I'm afraid that sizing down would be too small.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 21, 2016)

@@s112095 Fall spoiler on MSA!

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/06/adidas-avenue-a-fall-2016.html


----------



## s112095 (Jun 21, 2016)

Ask and I shall receive!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 21, 2016)

Yesssss!!!! If that's not the black shoe I posted when I was speculating about this box, it's close!  SO EXCITED!!!  Something like this has been on my wishlist for months but I couldn't justify buying more shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 21, 2016)

The fall spoiler is the AdiZero Boston Shoe in black, which is $120 and is not currently available on the adidas website. 

Here are some details and reviews from runner's world - sounds like a great shoe!  Love the gray/purple version in their image too. 

http://www.runnersworld.com/shoe/adidas-adizero-boston-boost-5-womens

MSA also said that the fall box is curated by Kate Citron and Rebecca Willa Davis, not Rita Ora.  Guess Rita was just doing an Avenue A or regular adidas commercial after all?  Here are their well+good bios:

http://www.wellandgood.com/about-wg/


----------



## s112095 (Jun 21, 2016)

I wonder if Rita is spring. Who knows when the videos are filmed. Like Morgan Brian's had to be done for a long time before that because she was out with the national team. Not saying she couldn't have done it while out with them, just that it seems likely it was older.


----------



## MET (Jun 21, 2016)

I just received my box - yay!  I definitely need to resize the shorts and possibly the sneakers but am having problems with the exchange form (according to the site my order number from the email does not exist).  Hopefully Customer Service can assist.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 21, 2016)

MET said:


> I just received my box - yay!  I definitely need to resize the shorts and possibly the sneakers but am having problems with the exchange form (according to the site my order number from the email does not exist).  Hopefully Customer Service can assist.


Have the same issue about order number.


----------



## MET (Jun 21, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 21 Jun 2016 - 10:34 AM, said:
> The fall spoiler is the AdiZero Boston Shoe in black, which is $120 and is not currently available on the adidas website.
> 
> Here are some details and reviews from runner's world - sounds like a great shoe!  Love the gray/purple version in their image too.
> ...


Here are the 2 videos for the Fall box curation: https://www.adidasavenuea.com/latest-edition

https://www.adidasavenuea.com/latest-edition


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jun 21, 2016)

MET said:


> I just received my box - yay!  I definitely need to resize the shorts and possibly the sneakers but am having problems with the exchange form (according to the site my order number from the email does not exist).  Hopefully Customer Service can assist.


How does their sizing run? According to their website a small = size 8-10. Do you feel like the items fit kind of equal to the numeric numbers?


----------



## MET (Jun 21, 2016)

shushu said:


> shushu, on 21 Jun 2016 - 3:32 PM, said:How does their sizing run? According to their website a small = size 8-10. Do you feel like the items fit kind of equal to the numeric numbers?


For this box, I thought the sizing ran small on the shorts and shirt. I ordered a M (12-14) and they were more consistent with a size 10. The slides are rounded up in whole numbers so they will most likely be slightly big for everyone.  The sneakers for me are running true to size although one foot is slightly tighter than the other (kind of oddly so).


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 21, 2016)

I got my box this morning. Needless to say the packaging did not survive long in my hands (my fastest time opening a box yet!). My humble two cents:


Love the shoes- quite comfortable and lightweight.
Tank top and shorts are cute, lightweight, and feel very comfortable on.
Excited to try out the tracker and compare it to my Fitbit Charge HR.
Headband- I needed one so I'm glad that they included this in the box.
Slides- I usually wear 9.5 in shoes but they sent me size 10 slides (I guess these don't come in half sizes). Way too big for me so I emailed them this morning about exchanging them for size 9. Received a response a few hours later that they placed a new order for size 9 slides for me and that I can keep the original pair. Their customer service is stellar!
Gee, I wonder what I will be donning for my evening jog tonight...

Last but not least, didn't have to wait long at all for spoilers for the Fall box. Yay!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 21, 2016)

I was really confused about the sizing too for the clothing so I stopped by Macy's last month and tried on some of the adidas merchandise to get an idea about the sizes and fit. This really helped me out a lot since I have a horrible track record with online orders and sizing...


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Here is a picture of the shoe



Spoiler


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 21, 2016)

Stella A said:


> I got my box this morning. Needless to say the packaging did not survive long in my hands (my fastest time opening a box yet!). My humble two cents:
> 
> 
> Love the shoes- quite comfortable and lightweight.
> ...


Please post the email you used because I didn't get a response to my email from yesterday.  Thank you!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 21, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Please post the email you used because I didn't get a response to my email from yesterday.  Thank you!


I actually went through their website (logged into my account, then clicked on the "Request an Exchange" link, spent 10 minutes trying to figure out the order number field, filled out the form, and hit send). The email response that I got came from: [email protected] If going thru their website didn't work, then definitely go thru the above email address and use the subject line: Avenue A Exchange to get their attention. Hope you get a response soon!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 21, 2016)

Stella A said:


> @@s112095 Fall spoiler on MSA!
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/06/adidas-avenue-a-fall-2016.html



Can it be Fall already?! Like..... TOMORROW?!! Not skipping, NEVER! I want the Fall box! &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## MET (Jun 21, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> cpl100, on 21 Jun 2016 - 7:03 PM, said:cpl100, on 21 Jun 2016 - 7:03 PM, saidlease post the email you used because I didn't get a response to my email from yesterday.  Thank you!


I think you had the same issue I did with order number so you have to write Customer Service.  I actually heard back within an hour of the email so I would definitely write them again. Are you using the avenue a email address?


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 21, 2016)

@cpl100   You can also call customer service at: 1‑800‑982‑9337.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 21, 2016)

Stella A said:


> I actually went through their website (logged into my account, then clicked on the "Request an Exchange" link, spent 10 minutes trying to figure out the order number field, filled out the form, and hit send). The email response that I got came from: [email protected] If going thru their website didn't work, then definitely go thru the above email address and use the subject line: Avenue A Exchange to get their attention. Hope you get a response soon!


Thanks.  What is the trick for the order number field?  It kept saying mine was invalid (and, truly, the number in my order confirmation email did not meet the criteria given for that field).


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 21, 2016)

@@cpl100 I'm really embarrassed to say that I don't remember exactly what worked since my order number listed in my order receipt email was in this format: xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxx. I might have taken the middle portion of the order number (the 11 number/letter combo sandwiched between the hyphens or the last 7 digits of that portion anyway). The whole thing was quite confusing especially since the order number listed in the shipping confirmation email is different from the one listed in the order receipt email...


----------



## DianeER (Jun 22, 2016)

Stella A said:


> ... my order number listed in my order receipt email was in this format: xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxx. I might have taken the middle portion of the order number (the 11 number/letter combo sandwiched between the hyphens or the last 7 digits of that portion anyway).


My order confirmation number was of the same format as yours, and was not accepted. I tried the middle portion of the order number but that also did not work. So I wrote to AdidasAvenueA @ adidas.com and explained that I could not get the exchange form to work on the website and received a very prompt response arranging the exchange by email.


----------



## lns02 (Jun 22, 2016)

I finally got my box!!! I love everything as expected. My sneakers and slides at both about a half size too big but I don't think it's enough to warrant the hassle of an exchange. Though I hate this credit card statement so much, you really can't beat this box.

Side note. I know this is a running box, but I'd love a cross trainer to be thrown in at some point. And I know this is boting, but maybe even a good pair of socks?


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 22, 2016)

I got my exchange taken care of by email also.  I emailed to ask about how to figure out the order number field and was helped by email without completing the form.

Excellent service by this subscription!  Love it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 22, 2016)

Has anyone tried out the watch?  I am definitely confused...I appreciate the ability to see my heart rate while I'm running, but what would be really helpful to me is if there was some kind of graph so I can see what my heart rate was during different points in the workout, and how long it was at it's max rate.  I looked EVERYWHERE in the app and all I can see is my average heart rate, which is not super useful to me. 

Here are some pics of the app in case anyone was curious.  Note that I'm only on week 1 day 3 of a couch to 5K program, so it's both walking and running (not that I'm a fast runner even at my best, hahaha).


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 22, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Has anyone tried out the watch?  I am definitely confused...I appreciate the ability to see my heart rate while I'm running, but what would be really helpful to me is if there was some kind of graph so I can see what my heart rate was during different points in the workout, and how long it was at it's max rate.  I looked EVERYWHERE in the app and all I can see is my average heart rate, which is not super useful to me.
> 
> Here are some pics of the app in case anyone was curious.  Note that I'm only on week 1 day 3 of a couch to 5K program, so it's both walking and running (not that I'm a fast runner even at my best, hahaha).
> 
> ...



That last photo you showed, it asks to rotate the phone to show the chart.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm confused by the watch and app too. I need to find a more in depth instruction guide. I have only tried it once - I got it late Monday night and I stuck it on the charger and then tried it on an early Tuesday run/walk, so I haven't had a chance to really sit down with it yet... So that was not terribly helpful but I guess I'm agreeing that it's not super intuitive! I'm used to a Garmin where I can see pace, miles, etc., all easily in the face. Once I get a chance to sit down and play with it I'll update!

Overall I'm really happy with the box. My favorite thing might be the tank! But the shoes seem like they will be great too!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 22, 2016)

@@iPretty949 Thank you so much!  It's written so small and faint it would have taken me weeks to notice!

@@Miccarty2 Here is the user guide; I figured a lot of it out myself but I thought the section about the assessment workout was interesting (p.41).  Also the distinction between a training plan vs. a free workout/run wasn't very intuitive. 

http://assets1-micoach.adidas.com/Multimedia/com/PDF/adidas_FitSmart_UserManual.pdf

The run score is another really interesting feature; it ranks your runs on a scale of 0 to 1000, with 0 being you laying on the pavement and 1000 being world record setting runs.  Love that I will be able to track the quality of my performance (ha) over time. 

Here is my heart rate chart now that I figured out what the heck I'm doing.  I have always known my body has to work harder than normal people, so it will be nice to have something to take to my doctor to ask if I'm at risk of an exploding heart if my HR is super high every time I run. (my resting HR is anywhere from 65-85 and my BP is always great, but the second I start working out it's RED ZONE RED ZONE RED ZONE).




And one last thing..To sync your phone, click on the middle button, then use the down arrow to scroll to the image of a phone and a blue tooth sign.  Then click on the middle button again and your watch will do the blue glowing thing.  It took me an embarrassing amount of time to figure that out, since the stupid app just says to click the middle button and that's it.  Duh.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 22, 2016)

@@lauradiniwilk, WOW!  Tachycardia????  

I am more of a walker/speed walker, I do not run on 43 year old knees that are damaged from years of dancing. I have a friend who did the couch to 5k, she loved it, they did the Color Run.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 22, 2016)

@@jenny1973 It's not tachycardia; my resting heart rate is fine. I *think* that I just have a naturally higher max heart rate than many, but I'm super happy to have a way to start tracking it to have a more informed convo at my next physical!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 22, 2016)

(Because even in my early 20s at peak fitness I would look at my heart rate in the elliptical vs my beighbor's, and mine has alllllways been high)


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 23, 2016)

UGH!  Totally forgot to take it off the charger this morning and put it on.  Also, can't get it to show any of the stuff shown above, just the pedometer stuff.  

I am clueless.....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 24, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> UGH!  Totally forgot to take it off the charger this morning and put it on.  Also, can't get it to show any of the stuff shown above, just the pedometer stuff.
> 
> I am clueless.....


To get it to actually record your heart rate (instead of just displaying it), you need to tell the watch you are working out.  I do that by clicking the center button and pressing down twice to go to "run workout" but you can also pre-load workouts from the app onto your watch or click down once more for a gym workout.  You then click the center button and it will start finding your heart rate.  Once you do THAT, you have to click the center button again to actually start the workout (very important, I forgot to do that until halfway through this morning's run and I was SO MAD).

To stop the workout, you have to press the down button 6 times and it will say "end workout?"  Click on the center button and it shows a triangle and a square.  When it's on the triangle, your workout is paused; press the down button one more time to get the little bar to underline the square.  Then click the center button.

The next time you open the adidas train and run workout on your phone, it should automatically sync your workout data.  When you click on the three lines at the top left of the home screen, you can click on workout history.  Your workout should show up on the workouts tab.  If you click on it, you will see that white screen with the black letters that I posted above.  When you rotate the screen (you might need to unlock your screen first if you have it set to not rotate), you can toggle between the heart rate and the pace analysis. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info and tips about how to use the tracker. I finally got it out of the box and put it on charge. Now I just need to start exercising.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 25, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> To get it to actually record your heart rate (instead of just displaying it), you need to tell the watch you are working out.  I do that by clicking the center button and pressing down twice to go to "run workout" but you can also pre-load workouts from the app onto your watch or click down once more for a gym workout.  You then click the center button and it will start finding your heart rate.  Once you do THAT, you have to click the center button again to actually start the workout (very important, I forgot to do that until halfway through this morning's run and I was SO MAD).
> 
> To stop the workout, you have to press the down button 6 times and it will say "end workout?"  Click on the center button and it shows a triangle and a square.  When it's on the triangle, your workout is paused; press the down button one more time to get the little bar to underline the square.  Then click the center button.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for spending the time to type all of that information.  Will it also track a workout if my running is actually walking?  (Remember, I am clueless.....)


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful posts on how to get the most from the watch. I just put mine on the charger and will start using it today. This tracker comes at a really good time for me, since I started medication today that can cause weight gain. I'm so happy with Avenue A!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Jun 25, 2016)

I think it would track your heart rate while doing any exercise. I used it to track while doing aerobics.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm going to try it too with one of the popsugar fitness videos on YouTube. Interested in seeing how it works.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 27, 2016)

Today I got my replacement slides and they fit me perfectly.  So happy they have the exchange program.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 27, 2016)

I traded for the headband and it arrived today. I love it, it's nice and wide. I'll see how it stays on my head during a workout tonight.

My sister is a little on the fence about staying subscribed for the fall. Are you all staying on? She's gonna wait for the spoiler then decide.


----------



## MET (Jun 27, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bizgirlva, on 27 Jun 2016 - 3:06 PM, said:
> 
> My sister is a little on the fence about staying subscribed for the fall. Are you all staying on? She's gonna wait for the spoiler then decide.


The spoiler has been released (black sneakers) and I will stay subscribed.  The sneakers aren't for me but I will be gifting them to my sister.  I'm personally hoping for a light jacket.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 27, 2016)

MET said:


> The spoiler has been released (black sneakers) and I will stay subscribed.  The sneakers aren't for me but I will be gifting them to my sister.  I'm personally hoping for a light jacket.


Oh you're right. I wonder if my sister saw them...she doesn't like me to tell her spoilers.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone tried out the running shoes in the summer box? I really like how lightweight they feel on and love the stretchiness of the fabric. I just wish they had more cushiness for the ball of the foot but that is just my personal preference for what I like in running shoes. How do they compare to the ones in the inaugural box?


----------



## MET (Jun 27, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Stella A, on 27 Jun 2016 - 7:02 PM, said:Has anyone tried out the running shoes in the summer box? I really like how lightweight they feel on and love the stretchiness of the fabric. I just wish they had more cushiness for the ball of the foot but that is just my personal preference for what I like in running shoes. How do they compare to the ones in the inaugural box?


I can't compare them to the inaugural box but I am diehard Brooks fan and was surprised at how well these feel after a few miles.  Disclaimer - I'm a walker not a runner.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Has anyone tried out the running shoes in the summer box? I really like how lightweight they feel on and love the stretchiness of the fabric. I just wish they had more cushiness for the ball of the foot but that is just my personal preference for what I like in running shoes. How do they compare to the ones in the inaugural box?


I liked these shoes better than the 1st box as far as how they felt on the feet. I'm not a runner though, I just walk if that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 27, 2016)

MET said:


> I can't compare them to the inaugural box but I am diehard Brooks fan and was surprised at how well these feel after a few miles.  Disclaimer - I'm a walker not a runner.


I should have added a disclaimer as well- I'm more of  a jogger than a runner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 28, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I traded for the headband and it arrived today. I love it, it's nice and wide. I'll see how it stays on my head during a workout tonight.
> 
> My sister is a little on the fence about staying subscribed for the fall. Are you all staying on? She's gonna wait for the spoiler then decide.


They've spoiled the sneakers already.  I'm waiting to see what else will be in the box.  This past one they spoiled a few items and that's what made me join.  Hoping they will spoil enough to make me stay!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm obsessed with the first pair.  I do love the summer ones too.  Can't wait to try the Fall ones (who doesnt love a black sneaker?)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 30, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'm obsessed with the first pair.  I do love the summer ones too.  Can't wait to try the Fall ones (who doesnt love a black sneaker?)


Me.

I'm such a freak. I'd rather have light colored sneakers that get dirty faster and look terrible than black sneakers. I've never liked the look of them on me personally. Unless they're converse. 

Probably because I'm convinced people who rock black sneakers/athletic shoes are way cooler than I'll ever hope to be. I guess because they always look more fashionable than for working out.


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 30, 2016)

So my slides were massive -like my feet looked so lost in them lol.  I filled out the replacement form and within an hour received an email saying a new pair 2 sizes smaller were being sent- I am an 8/8.5 they originally sent me a 9 the replacements are in a 7 and fit perfectly so shocked a 7 fit- and they said to keep and pass along the too big sandals for someone else to enjoy.  I received the replacement pair in 2 days.  So excited the new ones fit they are awesome and how incredibly generous of them I loved passing the other pair along they made someones day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also liked that the replacement pair were sent in a shoe box- i like to store my shoes in the original boxes. Super impressed!


----------



## lns02 (Jun 30, 2016)

Has anyone noticed a huge step inaccuracy with the watch?  I just spent 5 hours walking around a zoo and my tracker reads 953 steps.  It's fully charged.  Any idea how to fix this?  Thanks!


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 2, 2016)

lns02 said:


> Has anyone noticed a huge step inaccuracy with the watch? I just spent 5 hours walking around a zoo and my tracker reads 953 steps. It's fully charged. Any idea how to fix this? Thanks!


Sort of....mine gave me no credit while pushing a grocery carriage but did give me a few steps while driving.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 3, 2016)

I had discrepancies until I figured out how to switch from the run mode to a walk mode. I thought I can just use the run mode and walk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It seemed to work ok when I used it in walk mode and it was synced to the app. I also had my phone in my hand and I checked the info on the app and it looked like it was accurate.


----------



## lns02 (Jul 4, 2016)

Reija said:


> I had discrepancies until I figured out how to switch from the run mode to a walk mode. I thought I can just use the run mode and walk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seemed to work ok when I used it in walk mode and it was synced to the app. I also had my phone in my hand and I checked the info on the app and it looked like it was accurate.


Maybe that's the problem.  How did you switch modes?

Thanks so much.  I really want to love this watch.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 4, 2016)

lns02 said:


> Maybe that's the problem.  How did you switch modes?
> 
> Thanks so much.  I really want to love this watch.


I think you can only do it through the app. I didn't have my phone yesterday when I took the dogs for a walk so I just used the watch in the run mode. Not sure if it was accurate though. It seemed to skip steps when I turned it on and started walking. I couldn't figure out how to change it to walk mode without the app.


----------



## lns02 (Jul 4, 2016)

Reija said:


> I think you can only do it through the app. I didn't have my phone yesterday when I took the dogs for a walk so I just used the watch in the run mode. Not sure if it was accurate though. It seemed to skip steps when I turned it on and started walking. I couldn't figure out how to change it to walk mode without the app.


Thank you!  I'll play around with the app and hope for the best!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 5, 2016)

Comparing the first two shoes...I prefer the shoes from the first box.  I feel so light and bouncy on my run when I am wearing them!  They did take a bit for my body to get used to them, I had some tendons that were a little sore after the first two wears but once I adjusted it's been great. 

Accuracy of the steps counter (or lack thereof)...YES I feel like my fitbit counts waaaaay more steps than this watch and I know that one is accurate because I have watched it count on my phone while I was walking and counting along numerous times.  I haven't found that walk mode on the fit smart that @@Reija mentioned so maybe that will help, but I have already decided to go back to my fitbit alta for day to day tracking and sleep tracking, and only use the adidas when I am actually working out.  To me they are just for two entirely different purposes, and the steps tracker on the fit smart is an unnecessary bell/whistle.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone having charging problems with their FitSmart watch? NEVER did mine go full charge since I started using it. The fullest it got was 98% then a few seconds after it went 97% -- JUST SECONDS. I drained it the other day and as advised let it charge for full 24 hours, just to see earlier today (more than 24 hours passed) it was just at 83%. I am requesting for a replacement.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 7, 2016)

@@iPretty949 I was reading that if you keep the heart rate going all day long, it zaps the power really fast - like in a day.  I only turn on the heart monitor when I'm working out and mine lasts nearly a week.  But once I fell asleep while looking at my heart rate in bed and sure enough, it was dead the next morning.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 8, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> @@iPretty949 I was reading that if you keep the heart rate going all day long, it zaps the power really fast - like in a day.  I only turn on the heart monitor when I'm working out and mine lasts nearly a week.  But once I fell asleep while looking at my heart rate in bed and sure enough, it was dead the next morning.



I 'll recheck that. I charged it again and hopefully by tomorrow it is fully charged.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jul 11, 2016)

Second spoiler on MSA!

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/07/adidas-avenue-a-subscription-box-fall-2016-spoiler-2.html


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is the spoiler from MSA

One of these two prints



Spoiler


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 13, 2016)

Honestly, i like those shoes they are wearing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 14, 2016)

Possible semi spoiler, this was in the comment section on the msa spoiler link http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/07/adidas-avenue-a-subscription-box-fall-2016-spoiler-2.html

Hello from adidas AvenueA, we also LOVE that hoodie. I’m sorry that the hoodie will NOT be included in the fall box but I can confirm that an outer layer will be included.

I LOVE the outer layer but adidas has it on “lockdown” until September so we can’t share any more information at this time. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 18, 2016)

Not sure if this makes it more or less likely we are getting the pink, but that print (at least that's what it looks like to me) is featured heavily here, looks like it was from their spring line:

http://www.adidas.com/us/springissue_Lindsey

And a bunch of that pattern is marked way down in the sale section.  Don't see the aqua anywhere.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 18, 2016)

I choose to believe this means the aqua is reserved for the fall boxes (whew!).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 20, 2016)

DianeER said:


> I choose to believe this means the aqua is reserved for the fall boxes (whew!).


That's what I was hoping too!!

Hey @@Reija, was it you that mentioned there is a walk setting for the fit smart?  Do you have to remember to toggle it back to run when you are in the "run workout" mode or does it automatically take that into consideration?  I feel like it would be a pain to have to change it all of the time.  I finally wore both my fit smart and my alta because I was so tired of the low step counts on the fit smart and there was a HUGE difference.  That pic was from this morning, now they are at 4,481 vs. 2,995.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 20, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> That's what I was hoping too!!
> 
> Hey @@Reija, was it you that mentioned there is a walk setting for the fit smart?  Do you have to remember to toggle it back to run when you are in the "run workout" mode or does it automatically take that into consideration?  I feel like it would be a pain to have to change it all of the time.  I finally wore both my fit smart and my alta because I was so tired of the low step counts on the fit smart and there was a HUGE difference.  That pic was from this morning, now they are at 4,481 vs. 2,995.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is a huge difference. I am now curious if I'd just like to sell mine. I wear it all the time even when I am just home. There was one time that I am pretty sure I had more than 6000 steps in a day. I was waiting for 3 more steps to reach 6k but it took me like 15minutes to reach that count.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2016)

wow what a difference @@lauradiniwilk! Thanks for posting! Yes it was me with the walk mode  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> , I haven't figured out how to get it show on the device without the phone app being on though. I have to select the walk on the app first and then it shows the steps.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 19, 2016)

One of the magazines I was reading last night (I think it was Good Housekeeping) had an article about the best new products.  The Adidas bluetooth ear buds rated the highest in their test, and there was a quote from some expert saying they were amazing and the quality blew them away.   So. . now I am hoping a pair will eventually be included in the Avenue A box.  I think they sell for about $150 and I could imagine that everyone would love to get them.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 25, 2016)

Does anyone remember when this is charged?  I hope we get another definite spoiler before charge date so I can decide if I want to keep this.  I am leaning towards it with the sneakers and pants, though.  Well, actually they say the 'prints' are being featured; they never come out and say it's the pants!


----------



## MET (Aug 25, 2016)

I think it's charged on September 1st and shipped two weeks later.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 25, 2016)

MET said:


> I think it's charged on September 1st and shipped two weeks later.


Thanks.  My bank called yesterday to say my card was compromised and I'm getting a new one in the mail.  Hopefully that will be a short turn-around time.


----------



## MET (Aug 25, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> cpl100, on 25 Aug 2016 - 4:28 PM, said:Thanks.  My bank called yesterday to say my card was compromised and I'm getting a new one in the mail.  Hopefully that will be a short turn-around time.


  Good luck - I know last time they sent an email to confirm payment details but I'm not sure if they do that for every box.


----------



## MET (Aug 29, 2016)

MSA has full spoilers posted!


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 29, 2016)

Aggggh My Subscription Addiction has full spoilers (thanks Liz!!!) 

Spoiler alert 





• ZNE Hoody, a super chic white-and-black jacket exclusively available to Avenue A subscribers. (Everyone else can buy it starting in September.)

• adizero Boston, a running shoe so lightweight, we seriously feel like it could make you run faster.

• Supernova Three-Quarters Tight, with climalite® sweat-wicking fabric that keeps you dry and comfortable. Check out the cute teal tie dye-inspired pattern in the video; you won’t see it anywhere else right now.

• GT Supernova Bra, with wide crossing straps that offer serious support without limiting motion—so it’s comfortable enough to wear even on long runs, but stylish enough to wear on its own. And bonus: It matches the run tight.

• Performer Tank—a statement piece inside and outside of the gym, with a high neckline and dropped armholes that give it a cool-girl edge.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 29, 2016)

*I love everything.  i can see myself living in that hoodie lol  What does everyone think?*


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 29, 2016)

MET said:


> MSA has full spoilers posted!


hahaha I think we were posting at the same time LOL.  Awesome!  Do you like the spoilers?  Have a great day!


----------



## MET (Aug 29, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Teach22, on 29 Aug 2016 - 10:07 AM, said:hahaha I think we were posting at the same time LOL.  Awesome!  Do you like the spoilers?  Have a great day!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm not feeling the white sweatshirt - if it were grey, black or colorful maybe.  I may cancel before the 1st.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 29, 2016)

MET said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm not feeling the white sweatshirt - if it were grey, black or colorful maybe.  I may cancel before the 1st.


I m weird I love white tops even though they don't stay white for very long around me LOL.  But for me the shoes make the box love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 29, 2016)

That, again, is an AWESOME box!! Not much fan of the white sweatshirt since I am a dirt magnet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am excited as always to receive this box.


----------



## MET (Aug 29, 2016)

Better pictures shown here : http://subscriptionboxramblings.com/2016/08/adidas-avenue-a-fall-2016-full-spoilers/#more-107592

PS - if you follow the Well &amp; Good link there's the unboxing video from Rita Oro


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 30, 2016)

Just catching up...so excited to see a complete outfit!  The color palette is totally my style, and I know I will get a ton of use out of everything.  Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## Stella Bella (Sep 6, 2016)

Full review on MSA!

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/09/avenue-a-by-adidas-subscription-box-review-fall-2016.html

Can't wait to get my fall box. Love the curation and how they put together a full outfit instead of throwing random pieces together!


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 6, 2016)

error


----------



## aihutch (Sep 6, 2016)

Saw the review on MSA and finally signed up. Loving the hoodie and the shoes the most.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I just got a shipping notice. Can't wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## aihutch (Sep 13, 2016)

Just received my shipping notice. This will be my first box and I'm excited!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 13, 2016)

Did you guys get the ad for the ZNE hoodie?  It sounds pretty cool...specifically designed to be worn with headphones / to block external distractions before a game. Not that I have any games to focus on, but the concept is interesting. Sorry children, mommy has her "quiet hoodie" on.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I like the "quiet hoodie" idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't have kids, but I'd love to wear this around other peoples children  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Sep 13, 2016)

You guys, spoiler for the winter box on MSA!

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/09/adidas-avenue-a-subscription-box-winter-2016-spoiler.html

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction....e-a-subscription-box-winter-2016-spoiler.html



Spoiler



Our Winter 16 Edition includes theAlphaBOUNCE, a stylish, modern shoe designed for extra comfort and support. Hit the pavement or your favorite brunch spot in these incredibly versatile kicks.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 13, 2016)

Love love love love the spoiler!!!!! Eek!!!!


----------



## lns02 (Sep 14, 2016)

How is shipping going with the Fall box?  I haven't received notification yet, but I don't want to email them if the majority of people haven't received shipping yet either.


----------



## MET (Sep 14, 2016)

lns02 said:


> lns02, on 14 Sept 2016 - 09:26 AM, said:lns02, on 14 Sept 2016 - 09:26 AM, said:How is shipping going with the Fall box?  I haven't received notification yet, but I don't want to email them if the majority of people haven't received shipping yet either.


An Adidas representative added a comment on MSA that they expected shipping to be completed by 9/16.   A couple of things annoyed me about this (1) stop using MSA as your communications method and actually communicate to the hundreds/thousands that don't visit her blog and (2) 2nd box in a row when they are missing their own ship by date.  I know it's only a few days but I just don't get why they keep missing it.


----------



## Stella Bella (Sep 14, 2016)

MET said:


> An Adidas representative added a comment on MSA that they expected shipping to be completed by 9/16.   A couple of things annoyed me about this (1) stop using MSA as your communications method and actually communicate to the hundreds/thousands that don't visit her blog and (2) 2nd box in a row when they are missing their own ship by date.  I know it's only a few days but I just don't get why they keep missing it.


Just got shipping notice! It is being shipped by FedEx Express so I should have it by the weekend. Are all the boxes being shipped by the same method or are they using a faster form of shipping for the packages being shipped last?


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Just got shipping notice! It is being shipped by FedEx Express so I should have it by the weekend. Are all the boxes being shipped by the same method or are they using a faster form of shipping for the packages being shipped last?


If the box is coming from Spartanburg, SC, my shipping label has been created and it states Fedex Ground 4.6 lbs.


----------



## Stella Bella (Sep 15, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> If the box is coming from Spartanburg, SC, my shipping label has been created and it states Fedex Ground 4.6 lbs.


I just checked my fedex tracking and mine is also coming from Spartanburg via fedex ground (email stated fedex express). So psyched that I'll have it in grubby little hands tomorrow!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 15, 2016)

lns02 said:


> How is shipping going with the Fall box?  I haven't received notification yet, but I don't want to email them if the majority of people haven't received shipping yet either.


I received an email yesterday saying my box shipped from SC and should be delivered by Friday.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 15, 2016)

I picked up my box yesterday and really love the outfit and shoes, quality is fantastic.  While it wasn't a total "WOW" box, I will use everything.  Plus, i updated my sizes only a week before they shipped the box out and everything sent was with my new size preference.  Even though their sizing said a medium was 10 to 12, I found that mediums were more like a size small.  The size L fit is better, and I'm generally a size 12 in women's clothing.


----------



## Dixdais (Sep 15, 2016)

I received notification my box shipped yesterday and I received it about an hour ago.  This was my first box and I'm very pleased with the quality and the products for what I paid.  I was running regularly until about a year ago, so hopefully this will get motivated to get back on a schedule.

The shoes are nice.  Not sure they'll be enough support for a long run, but they'll be great this winter with jeans and leggings.  The jacket is thick and cozy.  I get so cold during the winter, that it'll be perfect to throw on after a run when I'm eating breakfast or running errands.  I like the sports bra and leggings, they'll get some use.  The only item I'm on the undecided about is the top, but I like to layer with a tank and a long sleeve shirt when it's cold, but I don't need a jacket, so it'll work with that.  

I've spent a ton of money on good, quality running gear.  So this box was so worth it for me.


----------



## MET (Sep 16, 2016)

I received my box today and wow is that hoodie a miss. I ordered a larger size because I wanted room to wear something underneath and it's big but what's worse is that the hood looks sort of pointy and a white and pointy hood is never a good thing.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 16, 2016)

Found this while randomly googling for Avenue A. Rita Ora talks about being the curator for Winter 2016 box:

https://vimeo.com/182936201


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 18, 2016)

I got my box on friday and I ve already used everything but the sweat shirt (too warm for it this weekend)  This box takes me out of my blah workout clothes zone and I love it!  I would never choose the pattern in this box but I loved it.  I also love that everything can easily be mixed and matched with pieces I already own if I don't feel like being that bold one day. The tank is also something I would never normally choose but I love it!!!  Thanks Ave. A!  This is by far my fave and most useful box.  I wish they would come out with a smaller box that was monthly and didn't include the shoes just workout wear I d buy both LOL

iPretty949 Thanks for the link on the winter box I d love to see the outfit she s wearing in the winter box.  That pink would definitely brighten up the dullness and stark/dreariness of east coast winters.  Winter can be hardest time of year for me to keep working out because I just want to stay cozy.  Hopefully this box motivates me to keep moving despite the frigid weather. And I absolutely love the shoes chosen for this box.  This will be a great box to keep me motivated to move to during the holidays and icy cold winter mornings.Hope everyone enjoys the fall box and is excited for the winter box.  Keep moving ladies and have fun  &amp; feel beautiful doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 19, 2016)

I got my box today and absolutely love it. The print is not something I would pick out at the store but I'm excited to wear it because it's different and little out of my comfort zone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The shoes are great. I ended up going down a half in my size and seems like this is a better fit. I updated my profile before the box shipped so it worked out. I'm able to wear the shoes from the other boxes too since it's only a half size difference but this smaller size seems to fit better. The jacket is amazing! I think the whole box is such a great value. I've been hoping I wouldn't like it so I could cancel but not such luck lol


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 20, 2016)

I was not expecting to love this box as much as I do. I love the shoes. I looove the jacket. I like the capris (so comfy) and the black shirt is more daring than I normally go while at the gym.

I'm having trouble exchanging the sports bra for a smaller size. This was my first time so choosing sizes was difficult. I've switched everything now to what I think I'd prefer but for the exchange, I tried on their website and couldn't get my order number to work.

So I emailed customer service but no response. Maybe I'm expecting it too quickly.

I can't get over the jacket. It's so heavy and nice. My husband saw it and wanted one, too, so he looked it up. I wish it wasn't white but at the same time, out of all the colors it comes in, white looks the most awesome.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 28, 2016)

More about the next box, the Collab with Rita Ora

http://www.wellandgood.com/good-looks/meet-your-new-celeb-stylist-rita-ora/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 29, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> More about the next box, the Collab with Rita Ora
> 
> http://www.wellandgood.com/good-looks/meet-your-new-celeb-stylist-rita-ora/


"Gym bag life" gives me hope we will get another bag!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 5, 2016)

I will be thrilled if there is pink in it like she's wearing. THRILLED!

It took awhile but Avenue A finally got back to me and is sending me a new sports bra in a smaller size. They told me to keep the original one! That's pretty awesome considering the size issue isn't their fault and I totally would have sent it back.

So slow but excellent customer service. I cannot WAIT for the next one.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 5, 2016)

Saffyra said:


> I will be thrilled if there is pink in it like she's wearing. THRILLED!
> 
> It took awhile but Avenue A finally got back to me and is sending me a new sports bra in a smaller size. They told me to keep the original one! That's pretty awesome considering the size issue isn't their fault and I totally would have sent it back.
> 
> So slow but excellent customer service. I cannot WAIT for the next one.


Thats awesome!  They did that for me with the flip flops last box.  They have pretty awesome customer service.  I love this box so excited for the winter box (probably the only thing about an east coast winter I am excited for  lol).  Enjoy!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 6, 2016)

I was hoping I would not like the box so I could cancel lol I'm still holding off on cancelling because the boxes are such a great value and so well curated. I can't wait for the next box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 6, 2016)

Reija said:


> I was hoping I would not like the box so I could cancel lol I'm still holding off on cancelling because the boxes are such a great value and so well curated. I can't wait for the next box!


I know, at some point I'm going to have too many shoes to justify it but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the ones in the next box.


----------



## lns02 (Oct 28, 2016)

New "spoiler" on MSA:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/10/adidas-avenue-a-subscription-box-winter-2016-spoiler-2.html


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 31, 2016)

There are 5 items total in this box:


*AlphaBOUNCE Sneakers*
Another pair of shoes
Rita Ora Collection Item
Rita Ora Collection Item
Mystery Item!
To be honest, I'm not super excited for the rita ora items.  The paint by numbers stuff is just not my style.

Color Paint Pack:

http://news.adidas.com/us/Latest-News/adidas-originals-by-rita-ora-color-paint-pack/s/70c5fd95-4b87-4c9e-a7c5-993fc81bf2c9

I like her older collection with the white smoke much better but I don't think they would be including that.  Maybe we will be getting a preview of whatever she does next?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

The paint by numbers collection is not my style really either. They look cute and trendy but probably not the best look for me. lol


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here is a picture of the Rita Ora collection


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here is a picture of the shoes that will be in the box and also a video about the Rita Ora collection. I wonder if these shoes shown on the video are the other pair of shoes that will be in the box?




here is a picture of the shoes shown in the video:




Here is the video

&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;&lt;p...be.com/watch?v=aeYAP9h_C9k&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYAP9h_C9k


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 31, 2016)

Who would really rock the pain by numbers stuff, though?  Not most grown adults, I would think.


----------



## MET (Oct 31, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Who would really rock the pain by numbers stuff, though?  Not most grown adults, I would think.


Not many young people either - it really is kind of hideous.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 31, 2016)

Oooo! Another pair of shoes?!! OF COURSE I AM IN!! &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 2, 2016)

It's funny because my mom is in her 60's and this will be her first box...she actually thinks the paint by number collection is really cute! 

I would be happy with the second pair of shoes posted above.  Almost to the point that I will be disappointed if that's not it.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't think the second pair will be the white pair posted.  The last time they said a second pair of footwear it was the soccer slides.

I can't see much of Rita Ora's that I really could wear.  Hoping it's something simple and plain.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 30, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything else about the December box?  Really nervous about the Rita Ora stuff...so not my style for the majority of it.


----------



## MET (Nov 30, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Has anyone heard anything else about the December box?  Really nervous about the Rita Ora stuff...so not my style for the majority of it.


Not yet but I'm on the fence about cancelling this one. There were so many great deals over the weekend and will continue through Christmas.  Billing emails should go out in a few days.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2016)

I wasn't sure about the Rita Ora stuff either. I ended up cancelling my box because I really can't justify it during the Holiday time. My kids expenses have been a lot lately and the Holidays are coming. I'm cutting back on most things for me. I'm rooting for you all though that you get an awesome box!


----------



## MET (Nov 30, 2016)

After looking up a lot of the Rita Oro stuff I decided to cancel since tomorrow will be too late.  They haven't released many spoilers and I definitely think her collections are acquired tastes.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 2, 2016)

I received a billing confirmation today and decided to keep it. I do not have anything in my Christmas wishlist so this one's gonna be it.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 11, 2016)

When does this box ship?  I got the billing notice at the beginning of the month but can't remember when the box usually ships/arrives.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 12, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> When does this box ship?  I got the billing notice at the beginning of the month but can't remember when the box usually ships/arrives.


My account says the delivery date is December 16th.


----------



## MET (Dec 12, 2016)

MSA has the full review up.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 12, 2016)

shushu said:


> My account says the delivery date is December 16th.


Thank you!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 12, 2016)

MET said:


> MSA has the full review up.


Ooooh thanks. 

Adidas AlphaBounce Sneaker – Value $110






Adidas Originals Superstar Shoes – Value $80









Rita Ora X Adidas Pullover Hoodie – Value $80

Rita Ora X Adidas Tights – Value $40





Adidas 2 in 1 Top – Value $35?





So I love love love both pairs of shoes which definitely make the box worth it for me.  The 2 layer shirt will also get plenty of use.  The sweatshirt is too cool for me no way I can pull that off but I m sure I ll be able to find someone a little more daring that can.  The tights are not really my style either but I will wear them with a simple top.  I m really excited about the 2 shoes .  What does everyone think?  Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 12, 2016)

I love the two in one top and the gray sneakers. I might rock the classics if I got this box. I don't know if I'd rock the banned from normal get up. But I kinda like the hoodie.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 12, 2016)

I already own Superstar shoes, so, I think I'll swap if for a larger shoe size and give it to my sister.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 12, 2016)

I think this is a great box. Now I wish I had gotten it but I'm happy for you all who are getting it. I could have used the "banned from normal" hoodie because I'm a little crazy haha I think some moms would have gotten a kick out of it at school pick up. I'm really wanting to wear a shirt that says "adulthood is overrated" so if anyone finds one somewhere, please let me know. :lol: Target has a shirt with saying "can't adult today" and my friend was wearing it. I thought it was great.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 13, 2016)

I was definitely nervous about the Rita Ora stuff but I think this collection is actually great.  I wouldn't wear it all at once together, but I will definitely wear the hoodie all of the time (it looks so cozy!) and the tights for workouts with a solid top.  I'm actually considering getting the matching bag because like @@Reija, I embrace my weirdness / inner child   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pleased with both pairs of shoes as well.  The top actually makes me nervous, I keep forgetting to tell adidas I prefer a bigger size.


----------



## catipa (Dec 13, 2016)

I LOVE both pairs of shoes in this box!!!  What a great deal, happy for all who got it.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 13, 2016)

Has anyone received shipping on this yet?  I logged into my account but can't find anything on this box.  Not sure how I feel about the sweatshirt/tights.  I mean, DEFINITELY not my style, but maybe I'll think differently once I have them in hand.  I'm hoping this is the case.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 15, 2016)

Got my box today and it's as always, AvenueA is all worth it! Superstars run half size bigger, I do not know if I want to exchange it for a smaller one to keep as spare or bigger to give to my sister.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Decisions decisions.

The sweatshirt is already my size but the sleeves are too long, I do not know if it's supposed to be styled as hip-hoppy thing, but the length I like because it covers my butt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 17, 2016)

Got my box yesterday too both shoes seem to run big grrrr.  Has anyone tried to exchange sizes this boxes?  I exchanged those slides for a smaller size a few boxes ago and it was super fast but I heard last box that exchanging things was more of a headache.  This was an interesting box not fully sure how I feel about it to be honest. Hope everyone enjoys their boxes!


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 17, 2016)

I received my box a couple of days ago and I actually like the items overall. I totally agree with @@Teach22 that both sets of shoes are running a little bit on the too big side but the larger size should work in my favor once I put in the custom orthotic inserts that I just got (yea for plantar fasciitis). I'm also digging the oversized, colorful hoodie and tights- comfortable and fun for lounging around the house this winter. I'm a little blah about the tank top/mesh shirt combo but I know that I will get good use out of them for working out. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to use all the shoes that we have gotten so far with this sub box though. Starting to feel like Imelda Marcos of athletic shoes at the moment :lol: ...


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 17, 2016)

So FedEx told me my box got delivered 30 minutes ago but there is nothing at my door. I have already called them asking what happened. I hope they find it soon.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 17, 2016)

Stella A said:


> I received my box a couple of days ago and I actually like the items overall. I totally agree with @@Teach22 that both sets of shoes are running a little bit on the too big side but the larger size should work in my favor once I put in the custom orthotic inserts that I just got (yea for plantar fasciitis). I'm also digging the oversized, colorful hoodie and tights- comfortable and fun for lounging around the house this winter. I'm a little blah about the tank top/mesh shirt combo but I know that I will get good use out of them for working out. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to use all the shoes that we have gotten so far with this sub box though. Starting to feel like Imelda Marcos of athletic shoes at the moment :lol: ...


Ha ha!  I feel ya!  Yea I actually put my sub on pause for the next box too many shoes. My faves so far have been the ones from the fall box - the black ones- I wear those all the time.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 20, 2016)

Stella A said:


> I received my box a couple of days ago and I actually like the items overall. I totally agree with @@Teach22 that both sets of shoes are running a little bit on the too big side but the larger size should work in my favor once I put in the custom orthotic inserts that I just got (yea for plantar fasciitis). I'm also digging the oversized, colorful hoodie and tights- comfortable and fun for lounging around the house this winter. I'm a little blah about the tank top/mesh shirt combo but I know that I will get good use out of them for working out. I'm just trying to figure out how I'm going to use all the shoes that we have gotten so far with this sub box though. Starting to feel like Imelda Marcos of athletic shoes at the moment :lol: ...


OMG! You had me laughing there. My husband asks me if I am competing with Imelda Marcos because I've got shoes all over our house. My answer "Well, we are both Filipinas, deal with it!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But seriously, I really have lots of sneakers and looks like I got no plans of stopping hoarding!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 21, 2016)

Does anyone know (or did anyone ever figure out) what on earth the Order Number is? What is the magic formula for it to actually work in the exchange form?

I couldn't get it to work last time and I still can't now. It took SO LONG to get a response using regular email.

Both shoes are gigantic even though they're the same size that the last box had (which fit perfectly). For some reason I got the sweatshirt in a Small (good) but the other tops in a Large (not so good). I need to switch out almost the entire box!

It would be nice if they sent out an email with the types of items we were getting and allowed us to choose the size specifically based on the product.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 21, 2016)

Saffyra said:


> Does anyone know (or did anyone ever figure out) what on earth the Order Number is? What is the magic formula for it to actually work in the exchange form?
> 
> I couldn't get it to work last time and I still can't now. It took SO LONG to get a response using regular email.
> 
> ...



You can find the order number from their shipping confirmation. I requested for an exchange for this box (Superstars) and they are on their way. It's my second time to request for a replacement and second time too I was told to keep both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 22, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> You can find the order number from their shipping confirmation. I requested for an exchange for this box (Superstars) and they are on their way. It's my second time to request for a replacement and second time too I was told to keep both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hm. Well, I bet that's the problem then. I've never received a shipping confirmation for any of my boxes. I only know they're coming from my FedEx account.

Thank you SO much for telling me!! I just looked up my FedEx account and found a number in there in the shipping information that worked!!

I'm so glad yours are on the way already. Last time it took nearly a month for them to respond to my exchange email. Hopefully this will speed things up!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 28, 2016)

Not really box related but Hautelook/Nordstromrack is having an adidas sale event.  Started today wed. 12/28 and goes for 2 days.  It looked like the blue running shoes from I think the summer box are included in the sale but there s a lot of others too didn't get to look thru them all. Heres the link   do need to sign up for an account to browse the sale (i think) but its free to sign up


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 28, 2016)

Man the customer service with this box is pretty incredible.  I sent an exchange request for both pairs of shoes (they were huge on me so weird all the other sneaks have been a great fit) on christmas eve and received an email today (which isn't a bad turnaround  considering the busy holiday season) saying the replacement pairs are on the way and to keep the other shoes and pass them on to a friend.  Thats so generous and I m so excited to make someone's day with brand new lovely sneakers.  Thanks Ave. A!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 3, 2017)

My replacements arrived today and fit so much better!  Hooray I cannot believe how fast and easy that was.  It also blows my mind they dont ask for the ill- fitting pairs back I really hope people dont take advantage of that. I gave away the too big shoes and it was so awesome to give free shoes to someone. I also love the fact the replacements came in shoeboxes--- I like to store my shoes in the boxes they came in.  Sadly I did cancel this box I think I have plenty of shoes for now but I will totally sub again in the future.  Awesome box and service!

"Throw kindness around like confetti!"


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2017)

I got my replacements! The 6.5's are almost too small (only almost, though, totally wearable). I'm wondering if they sent out Men's 7's instead of womens or something because the difference between the two shoes was HUGE. It's at least a full size difference between the two, if not more.

I have no idea. I've never seen such a wide disparity with sizing.

Either way, I got shoes that fit and I'm happy. I really cannot believe they allow us to keep the extra pairs. Maybe shipping everything back would make it not worth it? Shoes are heavy. Who knows.

Super happy with the Bounce shoes!


----------



## Sadejane (Jan 16, 2017)

Saffyra said:


> I got my replacements! The 6.5's are almost too small (only almost, though, totally wearable). I'm wondering if they sent out Men's 7's instead of womens or something because the difference between the two shoes was HUGE. It's at least a full size difference between the two, if not more.
> 
> I have no idea. I've never seen such a wide disparity with sizing.
> 
> ...


So, I finally got around to trying on the shoes yesterday. I can *sort of* make the alpha bounce shoes work, but they are definitely a size too big.  The Stan Smith's however, are at least 2 sizes too big despite the tag describing them as "women's" 7.5.  I hope it's not too late for me to contact customer service.  Their sizing issues might be enough to put me off future boxes.  Some of their shoes are true 7.5, others run a little small, while others are huge.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 25, 2017)

Just realized no one has posted the spring spoiler item yet.  We are getting the Stella McCartney bag below, according to the Hannah Bronfman spoiler video on the avenue A website.  A $150 bag, woohoo!  LOVE the first one we got and am excited for another.

http://www.adidas.com/us/small-gym-bag/BP6405.html


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 30, 2017)

Spoiler 2: 





http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2017/01/adidas-avenue-a-subscription-box-spring-2017-spoiler-2.html


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 31, 2017)

Teach22 said:


> Spoiler 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the shoes as always! These pureboosts are the most comfortable I've ever worn.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 2, 2017)

Bummed that I lapsed last box and now can't get this box.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm so bummed that I cancelled this box too. I would love these shoes. They look the same as the colorful ones we got before and they are so comfortable.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 10, 2017)

This box billed (*) yesterday so it should be coming soon!!

(*) I actually got double billed, but called and they refunded quickly.  Sounded like I wasn't the only one?


----------



## MET (Feb 11, 2017)

Very excited - I had actually ordered 2 boxes when the 1st spoiler came out just in case and am happy I forgot about cancelling 1.  Can't wait to receive my box; I'm usually in the 2nd round of deliveries so hopefully before the end of February.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 20, 2017)

Full box spoiler alert:

I skipped this box but looks like an awesome, hope everyone loves the items!  Enjoy! 

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2017/02/avenue-a-by-adidas-subscription-box-review-spring-2017.html


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 20, 2017)

Argh I wish I signed up for this! I just lost 10 lbs on a nutrition challenge at my gym this would have been a great reward!


----------



## MET (Feb 20, 2017)

Bizgirlva said:


> Argh I wish I signed up for this! I just lost 10 lbs on a nutrition challenge at my gym this would have been a great reward!


Congrats, that's great! Job well done.


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 22, 2017)

I received my box today! It was a surprise since I did not receive a shipping confirmation.

As always, I love everything in the box and cannot wait to wear them to go to my kickboxing class.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2017)

I picked up the hoodie (in gray) and bra from adidas.com. They were both on sale and I used a 20% off code from RetailMeNot.

I got them today, (free shipping/free returns). I love the hoodie. I'll try the bra later today, not sure if it'll be supportive enough for my needs, it might go back.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 1, 2017)

Got my box and love everything!

After last month's shoe size debacle, I had switched to a 6.5 (from a 7) in my profile. Got my new 
Bounce shoes and they're a half size too small.

Blargh!! I really think they sent us Men's sizes last time (or at least some of us since others had no issues with theirs).

When I emailed to get mine replaced this time, they requested I return my current ones first. Totally fine with that, of course, I just wish they'd send them now instead of me having to wait until they get mine first.

I'm kinda glad they asked me to return them because I was afraid they might raise the cost of the sub to cover returns the way they were letting everyone keep everything.

I adore this subscription and plan to keep it for awhile. I've never had such nice shoes!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 25, 2017)

SUMMER SPOILER

The Summer Box will be curated by Wanderlust and it will include:


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 26, 2017)

I like those, but I am ready for some more crazy bright colored shoes!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 27, 2017)

I like them too but isn't that like 4 pairs of black and white shoes in a row?  Jeez.


----------



## Stella Bella (May 11, 2017)

Just got billed for the summer box. Did Avenue A release any other spoilers besides the shoes for the box?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 12, 2017)

Nope, that was the only spoiler.  Just the shoes and that it will be curated by wanderlust.  Dying to know what we are getting!


----------



## MET (May 15, 2017)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 12 May 2017 - 09:47 AM, said:Nope, that was the only spoiler.  Just the shoes and that it will be curated by wanderlust.  Dying to know what we are getting!


I'm a little nervous that they've only released 1 spoiler.  I'm always in the 2nd wave so I'll probably have it at the beginning of June.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 22, 2017)

I can't believe we do not have a full spoiler for this yet. My box shipped last week, ETA this Thursday, weighs 3,8 lbs. Maybe we'll see some more spoilers within the next few days?

It would be more awesome if we get the first sneak peek!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (May 23, 2017)

MSA has full spoilers &amp; I'm not a fan of this box!  The colors are so boring and the value is not consistent with the past boxes - they should've thrown in a little something (headband, etc).  Probably cancelling going forward.


----------



## Stella Bella (May 23, 2017)

MET said:


> MSA has full spoilers &amp; I'm not a fan of this box!  The colors are so boring and the value is not consistent with the past boxes - they should've thrown in a little something (headband, etc).  Probably cancelling going forward.


I totally agree! This box is so blah and sparse in comparison to the previous boxes. I'm also on shoe overload so maybe a break is in order. Guess I'll wait and see what the spoilers are for the next box before pulling the plug and having a major FOMO attack. On a positive note, I have enjoyed this sub greatly and love a lot of the items that we have gotten from them!


----------



## JenniferV (May 25, 2017)

I received mine today and got a different bra than in the spoilers.  Mine was this one:
http://www.adidas.com/us/wanderflow-seamless-bra/CE7661.html


----------



## MET (May 25, 2017)

JenniferV said:


> JenniferV, on 25 May 2017 - 2:07 PM, said:
> I received mine today and got a different bra than in the spoilers.  Mine was this one:
> 
> http://www.adidas.com/us/wanderflow-seamless-bra/CE7661.html


I really like the style!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 26, 2017)

I really hope I don't get the red pants.  When I saw the spoilers I felt like it was missing an item but was happy with the items themselves.  I probably won't wear the red pants so it wouldn't have been a worthwhile purchase if that's the version I get.  Like the color of the bra though.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 26, 2017)

Got my box today and I agree that this season's a bit lackluster compared to all the previous boxes.

I am glad though I got the coral pair of tights and sports bra. I need more shoe storage, I realized I don't have any space to keep them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2017)

Got my box and was happy every thing fit perfectly. I love this subscription!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 31, 2017)

I got the black pants and gray bra (was hoping for the other bra but the black pants were more important to be so I'm happy).  Wore everything on a run the other day and I'm happy.  This is the best fitting top I've received from them so far; the others are all weird fitting on me.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 23, 2017)

Another sports bra for the next season's box!


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 16, 2017)

Got my shipping notice for my Fall box.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 17, 2017)

I received mine today and I'm starting to contemplate if I'll keep this subscription.







I am not excited about the shoes anymore because they all look like the same but different color.

The value of the box still exceeds the price I paid, I'll wait for next season's spoiler if it's still worth keeping.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting your pictures since the ones on MSA weren't the best.  I feel like I have a better idea of what to expect now. 

Personally I like these shoes, that shade of purple is right up my alley and I didn't need another pair of white or gray.  Plus I like that they are more of a traditional style shoe; some of the ones they have sent in the past have been a little too trendy for me.  I'm thinking of the bright blue ones with the wide laces...something about the way the toe box is shaped just isn't my style.  So far the black shoes were my favorite and I think these will be a close second. 

Seems like there are tons of variations of the sunnies and I hope I either get a color I like or my mom is willing to trade me since we have pretty different taste. 

I don't really mind that the stuff isn't a super matchy matchy outfit since I have enough of an athletic wear collection that I can wear it with other things.  I also don't really care that there isn't a jacket for fall, since we got one in the spring.  I definitely feel like I got my money's worth.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 18, 2017)

I love how the outfit was put together. The bra is my fave esp I do yoga. Keeps my chest covered unlike other bras and the cups are built in. I always struggle with the sizing of the pants. Small always fits me but the waistband is always tight. I was thinking of updating one size up, but then the hip area will be a little loose. This means I neeeeeed to do abs exercises  

The sunnies varies, I think? Some got black, I got the white one. It fits awkward on my face too, I'll end up giving it away.

My husband told me I looked like an eggplant with the color combination. I replied, a beautiful eggplant! LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks so beautiful @@iPretty949!!! Thanks so much for posting! Love the outfit!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 24, 2017)

I traded my green and copper excalates for the maroon ones with the pink and orange lenses and I couldn't be happier.  I sized up to an XL in the top because some of the past ones have been too snug on my belly, and that was a mistake; the top is definitely too big (not just because the armholes are meant to show your bra; I mean the whole front fits weird on me).  I'm too lazy to mess with returning it so i'll just fix my sizing on the adidas website (just in time for them to send me a tight L in the next box, lol).  I'm always really happy with the bottoms and shoes and accessories and bras, I think their tops just aren't made for people who were blessed with the "more belly than boobie" body type.  Although from reading MSA it sounds like the ladies with bigger ladies are having problems too.  Maybe their tops are just weird in general. 

This sub is still a win for me, one of my favorites.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 29, 2017)

This box was hit and miss for me.  I got gold sunglasses and the lenses really do not do anything to diminish the sunlight.  I mean....what's the point?

For once, everything fit for me but that top.....can we really even call it a top?  It really does nothing and I hate it.  Why didn't we get a long sleeved top for Fall?  This top really is not for the Fall at all.  It is already too cool to wear it outside and it's not even officially Fall yet.

The pants fit which surprised me since they are very slim.  (I guess that walking program this summer paid off a little!).  The bra is a little chokey at the top but it fits and holds me in so I guess it is okay.

Love, (did I say love?) the sneakers.   So there's that.

Hoping for a better box next season.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 13, 2017)

I received the email that they are pausing Avenue A. MSA also has posted it. I'm disappointed, I was enjoying the box, even if every item wasn't a hit.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2017/10/adidas-avenue-a-subscription-is-pausing.html


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah this was definitely sad news for me too.  But I used the discount to basically make myself a winter box; spent $130 on a pair of joggers, an old school trefoil hoodie, and a nice running pullover.  I am regretting that I didn't throw some socks in too for good measure - my dream winter box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 25, 2017)

I see Under Armour is going into the sub box. That might work for me since it looks like it's more like stitchfix where you only pay for what you keep. But I've heard you can get UA stuff on discount pretty cheap on sale or with discounts.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 25, 2017)

Bizgirlva said:


> I see Under Armour is going into the sub box. That might work for me since it looks like it's more like stitchfix where you only pay for what you keep. But I've heard you can get UA stuff on discount pretty cheap on sale or with discounts.


I thought for a hot second you were saying they were adding under armour to this box, I was so confused, haha.  Honestly I think I'd prefer if they did a box more like Avenue A.  The way it's described on MSA it sounds like it's only a 20% discount, and only if you buy everything.  I don't really need someone to shop for me, I want a good deal I can't get on my own.  What great timing that would be if they made a real subscription box, to swoop up all of the Adidas subbies when they were on pause.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 26, 2017)

Bizgirlva said:


> I see Under Armour is going into the sub box. That might work for me since it looks like it's more like stitchfix where you only pay for what you keep. But I've heard you can get UA stuff on discount pretty cheap on sale or with discounts.


Ooo! I am interested with UA sub box! But I agree you can get cheap UA apparel. There is an outlet just a few miles from where we live and last time I shopped, I paid $20 for 5 tops.

Husband loves UA for his golf outfit, I hope they have for men too.

**ETA- they do have boxes for men!! Yaaaas!


----------

